# سؤالين عن اللاهوت



## مُحمد (4 فبراير 2012)

*لمتخصصي علم اللاهوت بالمنتدى .. لي سؤالين فضلا تقريبا هم أساس الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي ..

لو كان الله -سبحانه وتعالى- هو يسوع المسيح :

1. أين قال الله θεος - الساكن في السموات منذ الأزل- بالكتاب المقدس : أنا يسوع المسيح ؟

ودا هو السؤال الأهم بالنسبة لي .. فقلب الإنسان معلق بما يصدر عن الله، فيؤمن بما يقوله الله
فمن الادلة التي تثبت أن الله إله غيور في الكتاب المقدس قوله في(Exo 20:5)

وأيضا و إن ثبت إن فيه من ادّعى الألوهية، فغير ثابت إن إنسان يصدق إنسان مثله يقول : انا إله!
وخاصة لو الانسان دا عنده في كتاب مقدس إن الله ليس إنسان(Hos 11:9)  أو إن  هناك من سيدّعي الألوهية مثل المسيح الدجال -ضد المسيح- (2Th 2:4)

فإن ثبت إن الله قال بانه يسوع المسيح، فالكافر بيسوع الها هو الكافر بالله الها!

2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟
وأنا أقصد الدقة بسؤالي.
المسيح بالكتاب قال ( أنا هو، أنا نور العالم، أنا الطريق والحق  والحياة..الخ) وهي كلها لها تأويلات .. لكن أظن لم يثت أن المسيح قال (انا  الله او إله) ولو قال فأين!

والسؤال دا فقط للدفاع عن المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام، فعندي بالقرأن ينفي  أن قد يكون ادّعى أنه إله فيقول :" ما قلتُ لهم إلا ما أمرتني به ان  اعبدوا اللهَ ربي وربًَكم".
وإن لم يثبت بالكتاب المقدس الموجود الآن فهو فقط ادعاؤكم وليس ادعاء من المسيح عليه السلام.

اتمنى السؤالين يثمروا حوارا علميا هادفا ، لعلنا نعرف الحق قيحررنا.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 فبراير 2012)

مُحمد قال:


> *المسيح بالكتاب قال ( أنا هو، أنا نور العالم، أنا الطريق والحق  والحياة..الخ) وهي كلها لها تأويلات .. لكن أظن لم يثت أن المسيح قال (انا  الله او إله) ولو قال فأين!*



*سلام يسوع المسيح الذي من دونه ما  كان شيء مما كان

أهلا وسهلا بكل تساؤل محترم. أنت تقول أنك "تظن" فأرجو منك أن لا تترك الظنون تُوّجهك في بحثك. وقبل ذلك بنفسك تقول أن المسيح قال. أما أننا نقوم بتأويل كلام المسيح بخصوص لاهوته فهو خطأ فادح، لا نخالفك به نحن فقط بل يُخالفك به حتّى علماء الكتاب من غير المسيحيين. فإنها أقوال واضحة لا تحتمل التأويل يقول بها الإنجيل بلاهوت السيد المسيح -له المجد-. المسيح قال أقوالا سعى اليهود لرجمه عليها بتهمه التجديف على الله، لأنه قال بلاهوته. كما فعل أفعالا لا يمكن لإنسان أن يفعلها، كغفران الخطايا بسلطانه الذاتي، فهل يغفر غير الله خطايا البشر؟ هذا غيض من فيض.

أما ما قاله قرآنك فلا يعنينا بشيء، فهو بالنسبة لنا كلام مُقفّى ألفه بشر، يفهم عقائدنا بغير ما شرحه المسيح نفسه وما علّمه الروح القدس (الباركليتوس) في كنيسه الله المُقدسة. وهاك أحد المواضيع التي تُبيّن جهل كاتبه في عقائدنا وعجز كبار المدافعين عنه عن تبرير أخطائه:
افلاس منتدى حراس الفقيدة باكمله امامى ...والاجابة اخبط راسك فى الحيط.

هذا ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2012)

*منتظرين قدوم محمد ودخوله حد نبدأ الحوار
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2012)

*متابع .......*


----------



## حسين دوكي (4 فبراير 2012)

*متابع و عارف ماذا سيحدث.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

*



			1. أين قال الله θεος - الساكن في السموات منذ الأزل- بالكتاب المقدس : أنا يسوع المسيح ؟

2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن احدهما أنه الآخر فيكون الآخر هو أحدهما، متفق معي ؟

بمعنى إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح أنه ثيؤوس أو إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن ثيؤوس أنه المسيح، فيكون المسيح هو ثيؤوس ، متفق معي ؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178123*​


----------



## مُحمد (4 فبراير 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *سلام يسوع المسيح الذي من دونه ما  كان شيء مما كان
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بكل تساؤل محترم. أنت تقول أنك "تظن" فأرجو منك أن لا تترك الظنون تُوّجهك في بحثك. وقبل ذلك بنفسك تقول أن المسيح قال. أما أننا نقوم بتأويل كلام المسيح بخصوص لاهوته فهو خطأ فادح، لا نخالفك به نحن فقط بل يُخالفك به حتّى علماء الكتاب من غير المسيحيين. فإنها أقوال واضحة لا تحتمل التأويل يقول بها الإنجيل بلاهوت السيد المسيح -له المجد-.
> 
> ...



بسم الله ..
عن كلمة " أظن" فربما قصدت بها اليقين، او ما يقرب منه، وهي تأتي للشك واليقين، وربما هي أفضل من غيرها من الكلمات!
وعن قولكم وقول المسيح، فهذا هو الموضوع، انظر لسؤالي الثاني.. أنا أقصده حرفيا، بشكل أظنه لا يحتمل التأويل.
وخير كلمة قلتَها: لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.




Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن احدهما أنه الآخر فيكون الآخر هو أحدهما، متفق معي ؟
> بمعنى إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح أنه ثيؤوس أو إن قال الكتاب المقدس عن ثيؤوس أنه المسيح، فيكون المسيح هو ثيؤوس ، متفق معي ؟
> ...



انا ما قلت ذا! وأرجو من حضرتك التعامل بدقة مع كلماتي، فحضرتك لك باعا في هذا المجال..
قلت : هل قال ثيئوس أنا هو المسيح؟  ثيئوس وليس الكتاب المقدس.
وهل قال المسيح انا هو ثيئوس ؟ المسيح بلسانه وليس بلسان غيره.




Molka Molkan قال:


> *http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178123*​



هو موضوعي ،، طُرح منذ مدة ولم يجاوب بعد، فما فيه حضور للأعضاء، حتى آخر مشاركة لي لم يوافقوا عليها إلى الآن.

أعيد أسلئتي مع ملاحظة الدقة في الألفاظ. هدانا الله لما يحب.


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

*نفس القصة
اين قال المسيح انا هو الله
الانجيل مليء بايات الوهية المسيح على لسانه وده قليل من كثير:

"مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «َفكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. " 
(مت22/42ـ46

لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " (مت7/21

وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ." (يو14/13).

" إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ" (يو14/14).

لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ " (لو6/46


ولسه المسلمين بيكابرو!!


سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

*



			انا ما قلت ذا! وأرجو من حضرتك التعامل بدقة مع كلماتي، فحضرتك لك باعا في هذا المجال..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وقد كان... انا لم اقل انك قلت كذلك بل انا أضع معك أساس لحوار ، فرجاء منك انت ان تكون دقيقاً مع كلماتي فانا لم انسب إليك هذا..




			قلت : هل قال ثيئوس أنا هو المسيح؟  ثيئوس وليس الكتاب المقدس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وكيف سيقول ثيؤوس خارج الكتاب المقدس واستشهد به انا ؟



			وهل قال المسيح انا هو ثيئوس ؟ المسيح بلسانه وليس بلسان غيره.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لسان المسيح هو كل الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ، فليست مشكلتنا انك لا تعرف ما هو الكتاب المقدس!



أكرر عليك سؤالي مرة اخرى : إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟

سؤال آخر : كل العهدين كتبهما الأنبياء والرسل فكيف تقول " المسيح بلسانه " حتى الأناجيل نفسها وكلام المسيح نفسه كتبه رسله فهذا كلام الرسل " عن " المسيح ، وكذلك كل الكتاب المقدس، فما الفارق ؟ وهل هذا تعتقد أنه ينفع لحوار حتى شبة علمي ؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

*



			فحضرتك لك باعا في هذا المجال..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالمناسبة ، انا لي باع في هذا المجال وباع أيضا مع المتحدثين في هذا المجال..
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 فبراير 2012)

> بسم الله ..
> عن كلمة " أظن" فربما قصدت بها اليقين، او ما يقرب منه، وهي تأتي للشك واليقين، وربما هي أفضل من غيرها من الكلمات!
> وعن قولكم وقول المسيح، فهذا هو الموضوع، انظر لسؤالي الثاني.. أنا أقصده حرفيا، بشكل أظنه لا يحتمل التأويل.
> وخير كلمة قلتَها: لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.



*الله وحده المُستعان لا يستعين المسيحيون إلا به. أجبتك إجابة لأولي الألباب، لكنك لم ترد. أين ردّك على كلامي؟ قلت لك أن كلام المسيح عن لاهوته لا يقبل التأويل بل هو واضح وضوح الشمس، بل وعلماء الكتاب غير المسيحيين إعترفوا بذلك، فلماذا الإصرار على الإنكار؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

*سأتغيب بعد ثلث ساعة على الأكثر لمدة تزيد عن الـ 5 ساعات ،، وسأعود بإذن المسيح ،، فالحوار منطقي أكثر منه نصي ..


أرجو التمهل عليّ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2012)

*السؤال غلط من الاساس
لان يسوع المسيح ليس هو اسم الله الازلى 
يسوع المسيح هو اسم الكلمة الابن الممسوح 
فكيف سيعلن الله الازلى نفسه باسما له اخذه فى تجسده؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا اعلان يسوع المسيح عن نفسه بانه الرب الاله مفروغ منه 
لكن.........
المسيح لم يقدم نفسه كاله منفصل عن الاب
 المسيح قدم نفسه كابن وحيد لابيه قائم فى ذات الاب وواحد معه له ذات الاسم الذى للاب (تحب تعرف فين المسيح اعلن انه له نفس اسم الاب)  
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (4 فبراير 2012)

_*اسمحولي ان اوضح شئ صغير يا استاذ محمد انك تقول علي لسان المسيح طب مهو الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله فيعني احنا بنجيب من اعلان الله دول ناس مش بتتكلم من نفسها و تلك الايات التي تجدها ايضا في توقيعي ستفهمك:*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحًى بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،[/Q-BIBLE]*_


_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_* [Q-BIBLE]*_
_*كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ كَلاَمٌ نَقِيٌّ، كَفِضَّةٍ مُصَفَّاةٍ فِي بُوطَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ، مَمْحُوصَةٍ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ*_
_*[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*فاتمني ان اكون اوضحت لك انهم كلام واحد  فانت بتفكرني بواحد بيقرا جورنال و بيدور علي شئ معين ملقهوش في مقال معين لقاه في مقال تاني رفض الجرنال علشان كان عايزه في المقال الاول طبعا مع الاختلاف الشديد و انا لا اريد ان ادخل في الموضوع و اكتفي ان اري.*_


----------



## مُحمد (4 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفس القصة
> اين قال المسيح انا هو الله
> 
> *



القصة مختلفة يا فندم، لو قلنا أين قال عن" الألوهية" بدون تفصيل فشئ متوقع رؤية نصوص كثيرة تحتوي على عبارات وكلمات كثيرة يطول الحوار فيها، بالإضافة إلى إن إثباتها لا يعد فصل الخطاب بالموضوع، 
سؤالي هو عن كلمة واحدة : ثيئوس.



Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> وقد كان... انا لم اقل انك قلت كذلك بل انا أضع معك أساس لحوار ، فرجاء منك انت ان تكون دقيقاً مع كلماتي فانا لم انسب إليك هذا..
> 
> 
> ...



طب ازاي يا فندم حضرتك تحول مسار الموضوع من نقطتين محددتين إلى علم اللاهوت بكامله!
وبالطبع لو قال المسيح " إيجو إيمي هو ثيئوس" فدا لابد يكون بالكتاب المقدس، لكن سؤالي هو أن يكون على لسان المسيح. ايه معنى دا ؟ اسمحلي بالاستشهاد ببحث لدكتور هولي بايبل للتوضيح:





> *هل اثبت الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ؟*
> 
> 
> *اثبات ان السيد المسيح قال لفظيا انه الله الجزء الاول
> ...


ثم إنه تطرق لمعنى كلمة" الرب" في المعاجم العربية، وبعدها وضع نصوصا على لسان المسيح، فقال :​


> *والرب الاله لقب نفسيه بلقب الرب في العهد القديم *[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5469 *[/FONT][/FONT]*مره ولم تطلق معرفه بالالف واللام علي البشر ولا مره واحده وكلها تدل علي لاهوت الله *​ *ونجد ان السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه لقب الرب كثيرا جدا وباللغه التي يفهمها اليهود بوضوح *​ *انه هو الرب في الارض وفي الملكوت ايضا واختار بعض الاعداد من بين *[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*410 *[/FONT][/FONT]*عدد*​ *إنجيل متى *[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*7*[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]*: 21*[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*«*[/FONT][/FONT]*لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي*[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*: *[/FONT][/FONT]*يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ*[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*! *[/FONT][/FONT]*يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ*[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT]*بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*[FONT=Calibri, serif][FONT=Calibri, serif]*.*[/FONT][/FONT]
> holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11017




*فحضرته لم يذهب نحو جل الكتاب، لكنه ذهب إلى إجابة السؤال بشكل حرفي:*
*أين قال المسيح انه الله لفظيا؟ ووضع نصوصا نطق بها المسيح، ثم هي دُونت.*
*أتمنى يكون دا توضيح كافي للنقطة دي هنا وفي تعليق أ. حسين دوكي.*
*نحن لا نريد مناقشة مسألة الوحي والكتاب المقدس كله والنصوص المتعلقة بالقضية دي لانه موضوع كبير وبعيد عن نقطتنا.

*​


Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> بالمناسبة ، انا لي باع في هذا المجال وباع أيضا مع المتحدثين في هذا المجال..
> *



هي تقريبا أول مرة لي دخول حوارات في الشرق المسيحي.. لكن لي اعتذار: أنا أخطأت بتوجيه جملة " لك باع في.." اليك، وإنما اختلط عليّ اسمك مع اسم آخر، فأعتذر لك.


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الله وحده المُستعان لا يستعين المسيحيون إلا به. أجبتك إجابة لأولي الألباب، لكنك لم ترد. أين ردّك على كلامي؟ قلت لك أن كلام المسيح عن لاهوته لا يقبل التأويل بل هو واضح وضوح الشمس، بل وعلماء الكتاب غير المسيحيين إعترفوا بذلك، فلماذا الإصرار على الإنكار؟*



بالفعل أستاذ كيرلس أنا رددت على قولك (المسيح تكلم عن لاهوته صراحة) فقلت أنا: وعن هذه النقطة كان سؤالي الثاني بأول مشاركة، فانظره وجاوبه إن أردت، ولم تجبه بعد، هل أنكر ما لم تطرحه بعد؟. 


Molka Molkan قال:


> * ..
> **سأتغيب بعد ثلث ساعة على الأكثر لمدة تزيد عن الـ 5 ساعات ،، وسأعود بإذن المسيح ،، فالحوار منطقي أكثر منه نصي*
> *
> أرجو التمهل عليّ..*



أتمنى الرجوع إلى النص ، فهذا هو الموضوع، فلماذا بعدنا بكلامنا عنه إلى المنطق؟
هو موضوع نصي بحت لا فلسفة فيه ولا نية مني إلى مباحثات غبية فيه.


apostle.paul قال:


> *السؤال غلط من الاساس
> لان يسوع المسيح ليس هو اسم الله الازلى
> يسوع المسيح هو اسم الكلمة الابن الممسوح
> فكيف سيعلن الله الازلى نفسه باسما له اخذه فى تجسده؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



هذا ضد أزلية الابن، فهل حضرتك واثق منه ؟
وأنا لم أقل بأن المسيح دعى إلى إله منفصل، إن كان فعل، لكن قلت: هل تسمى باسم الإله الواحد بشكل لا لبث فيه؟
هذا هو الاتصال وليس بانفصال.


----------



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2012)

> هذا ضد أزلية الابن، فهل حضرتك واثق منه ؟


*وما علاقة ازلية الكلمة بظهوره فى شخص يسوع المسيح فى ملء الازمان؟
سيادتك تتطلب انك يعلن الاله الازلى عن نفسه باسم قد صار له لما صار جسدا (يسوع المسيح)
السؤال غلط من اساسه
*


> وأنا لم أقل بأن المسيح دعى إلى إله منفصل، إن كان فعل، لكن قلت: هل تسمى باسم الإله الواحد بشكل لا لبث فيه؟


*ماهو اسم الله؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا مردتش على سؤالى ايه رائيك لو اثبتلك ان من كلمات يسوع نفسه ان اسمه هو اسم الاب 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

> القصة مختلفة يا فندم


الغريب أنك نسيت سؤالك بهذه السرعة !
ألم يكن سؤالك :



> * 2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟*



وكان كلامها :



> *نفس القصة
> اين قال المسيح انا هو الله*



فكيف تكون القصة مختلفة ! اشعر انك لا تعرف عن ماذا تسأل!



> ، لو قلنا أين قال عن" الألوهية" بدون تفصيل فشئ متوقع  رؤية نصوص كثيرة تحتوي على عبارات وكلمات كثيرة يطول الحوار فيها،  بالإضافة إلى إن إثباتها لا يعد فصل الخطاب بالموضوع،



لم تعطنا الفرق بين ألألوهية ( الحقة ) وانه يقول " انا الله " ! وهل " أنا الله " هى فصل الخطاب؟!!


إذن ، انا ( مولكا ) الله ، هيا اعبدني!



> سؤالي هو عن كلمة واحدة : ثيئوس.



موجودة! ولكنك لا تعرف معنى الحوار العلمي!



> طب ازاي يا فندم حضرتك تحول مسار الموضوع من نقطتين محددتين إلى علم اللاهوت بكامله!


علم اللاهوت ؟ هل انا ذكرت في كلامي علم اللاهوت خالص ؟! انت بتدعي كلام أنا ماجبتش سيرته ؟ علم لاهوت اية اللي انا هاحول الموضوع اليه ؟ انت واضح انك عايز حد يشرح لك موضوعك وبعد كدا يجاوبك!



> وبالطبع لو قال المسيح " إيجو إيمي هو ثيئوس" فدا لابد يكون بالكتاب المقدس


مش لازم ايغو ايمي!

وكلامي سيكون عن قول المسيح ولكن الخلاف ليس في هذا ، الخلاف انك تأخذ كلام " الرسل " عن لسان المسيح انه " كلام المسيح " وترفض كلام " الرسل " عن " المسيح " انه " ليس كلام المسيح!"

فالكل أورده الرسل فهل تعتقد اننا نؤمن بكلام غير الكتاب المقدس ؟



> لكن سؤالي هو أن يكون على لسان المسيح



ما هو كل الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح !



> ايه معنى دا ؟ اسمحلي بالاستشهاد ببحث لدكتور هولي بايبل للتوضيح:


مش مسموح التشتيت ، وكلامك مفهوم مش محتاج توضيح ( انا ماقرأتش استشاهدك بكلام الدكتور هولي بايبل بالمناسبة )..



> *فحضرته لم يذهب نحو جل الكتاب، لكنه ذهب إلى إجابة السؤال بشكل حرفي:*


بل ذهب! لان كل الكتاب أصلا هو كلام الرسل!



> *أين قال المسيح انه الله لفظيا؟ ووضع نصوصا نطق بها المسيح، ثم هي دُونت.*



كل ما نطق به المسيح دون ، سواء عندما كان على الأرض بجسده أو قبلما يتجسد متأنساً او بعد هذا، فكله كلام المسيح!




> هي تقريبا أول مرة لي دخول حوارات في الشرق المسيحي.. لكن لي اعتذار: أنا  أخطأت بتوجيه جملة " لك باع في.." اليك، وإنما اختلط عليّ اسمك مع اسم آخر،  فأعتذر لك.


معنى هذا انك لك باع في الحوارات خارج الشرق الأوسط ، فهل يمكن ان تخبرنا لك باع في اي الأماكن ؟


للمرة الثالثة تتهرب من سؤالي :



> *أكرر عليك سؤالي مرة اخرى : إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟
> 
> سؤال آخر : كل العهدين كتبهما الأنبياء والرسل فكيف تقول " المسيح بلسانه "  حتى الأناجيل نفسها وكلام المسيح نفسه كتبه رسله فهذا كلام الرسل " عن "  المسيح ، وكذلك كل الكتاب المقدس، فما الفارق ؟ وهل هذا تعتقد أنه ينفع  لحوار حتى شبة علمي ؟؟*





> أتمنى الرجوع إلى النص ، فهذا هو الموضوع، فلماذا بعدنا بكلامنا عنه إلى المنطق؟


لم نبعد لأن المنطق هو الحاكم للكلام ، فكيف تتكلم بدون منطق؟



> هو موضوع نصي بحت لا فلسفة فيه ولا نية مني إلى مباحثات غبية فيه.


الموضوع النصي سهل وبسيط، لكن عندما تكون تعرف أبجديات المسيحيية!

المسيحيية تؤخذ من ( على الأقل ) ، كل الكتاب المقدس والتقليد المسلم مرة للقديسيين..


وبالطبع انت لن تقبل لا هذا ولا ذاك ، فتحاور مع من يؤمن بغير ذلك..



> هذا ضد أزلية الابن، فهل حضرتك واثق منه ؟



ما هو " هذا " الذي تتكلم عنه؟



> وأنا لم أقل بأن المسيح دعى إلى إله منفصل، إن كان فعل



معنى هذا أن طالما الآب هو " الله " والإبن غير منفصل عن أبيه ، إذن فهو الله أيضاً ..



> لكن قلت: هل تسمى باسم الإله الواحد بشكل لا لبث فيه؟


لم تقل هذا ، فرجاء كن صادقاً ، انت سألت وقلت :


> *1. أين قال الله θεος - الساكن في السموات منذ الأزل- بالكتاب المقدس : أنا يسوع المسيح ؟
> 
> 2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 فبراير 2012)

المسيح قال انا الله لفظي حرفي وكما كل اللي سمعه اتاكد انه بيقولها

*30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».*
*31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
*32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»*
*33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*

απεκριθησαν αυτω οι ιουδαιοι περι καλου εργου ου λιθαζομεν σε αλλα περι βλασφημιας και οτι συ ανθρωπος ων ποιεις σεαυτον θεον

​


----------



## مُحمد (5 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله



apostle.paul قال:


> *وما علاقة ازلية الكلمة بظهوره فى شخص يسوع المسيح فى ملء الازمان؟
> سيادتك تتطلب انك يعلن الاله الازلى عن نفسه باسم قد صار له لما صار جسدا (يسوع المسيح)
> السؤال غلط من اساسه
> *
> ...



عن ما قلتَه وأزلية يسوع المسيح فالحقيقة أظنك وقعت في مشكلة لاهوتية، انظر قانون الإيمان: "
*..نؤمن    برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور..*
http://st-takla.org/Prayers-Slawat/Pray-Archive-11-20/Coptic-Prayer-14-Coptic-Faith-Canon_.html
"
أنت تؤمن بيسوع المسيح الذي هو : - ابن الله الوحيد - المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور..
فكيف الآن تقول لم يوجد يسوع المسيح قبل كل الدهور ؟

انظر قول بولس:
Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
ايضا: دانيال 7: 13، ميخا5:2 ، يوحنا 8:58،    
فازاي حضرتك تقول: لم يوجد يسوع المسيح من قبل؟
انظر كلام العضو" مولكا مولكان" :


> كل ما نطق به المسيح دون ، سواء عندما كان على الأرض بجسده أو قبلما يتجسد متأنساً او بعد هذا، فكله كلام المسيح!



الرجل يذكر ما قاله المسيح، قبل التجسد وبعده، فكيف تقول أنت لم يوجد المسيح؟!
وأنا أقصد الاسم وليس الشخص، فلا تقل لي :أنا لم أقل بعدم وجود الابن أو ذات المسيح قبل الدهور!.
واسم الله بالكتاب المقدس، العهد الجديد بالتحديد هو: ثيئوس. سواء قلت هو اسم علم أو اسم جنس.




Molka Molkan قال:


> الغريب أنك نسيت سؤالك بهذه السرعة !
> ألم يكن سؤالك :
> وكان كلامها :
> فكيف تكون القصة مختلفة ! اشعر انك لا تعرف عن ماذا تسأل!


لم أنسَ سؤالي وكلام العضوة أنجيلا، ها هي المشاركة:


> *نفس القصة
> اين قال المسيح انا هو الله
> الانجيل مليء بايات الوهية المسيح على لسانه وده قليل من كثير:
> 
> ...


وها هو سؤالي الثاني:
*
*


> *2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟
> وأنا أقصد الدقة بسؤالي.*



أسألك الآن أن تُخرج لي كلمة ثيوس من بين النصوص التي ذكرتها الأستاذة بعد ذكرها لسؤالي: اين قال المسيح أنا الله!.
عن نفسي فأنا لا أجدها، لذا هي قصة مختلفة حتما!






> لم تعطنا الفرق بين ألألوهية ( الحقة ) وانه يقول " انا الله " ! وهل " أنا الله " هى فصل الخطاب؟!!
> إذن ، انا ( مولكا ) الله ، هيا اعبدني!



إن رجعتَ لسؤالي فستجد سبب سؤالي به، فهو فقط للدفاع عن المسيح عليه السلام ضد دعواكم أنه قال أنا الله!
وليس هو عماد حواري معك في مسألة ألوهية المسيح، فعماد حواري ومبرر كفري بالمسيح إلها هو السؤال الأول، ارجع إليه إن شئت.
والمشاركة دى اللي بتعلق عليها هي:



> لو قلنا  أين قال عن" الألوهية" بدون تفصيل فشئ متوقع  رؤية نصوص كثيرة تحتوي على  عبارات وكلمات كثيرة يطول الحوار فيها،  بالإضافة إلى إن إثباتها لا يعد  فصل الخطاب بالموضوع،


أي موضوع هو؟ هو الكلام عن لاهوت المسيح بوجه عام، بكل الأدلة اللي احنا دائما ما نسمعها في أي مناظرة او حوار.. مثلا، واحد من الادلة دي على لسان المسيح قوله:" انا هو". القول دا برأيي-سواء أنا صح او خاطئ- لا يعد فصل الخطاب لأنه مردود، لا يعني ان المسيح ادّعى الألوهية، ولا ادّعاء ألوهية أقبله من المسيح إلا لو قال "ايجو-أو ايغو- ايمي هو-أو او- ثيئوس".  هذه هي نقطتي.





> وكلامي سيكون عن قول المسيح ولكن الخلاف ليس في هذا ، الخلاف انك تأخذ كلام  " الرسل " عن لسان المسيح انه " كلام المسيح " وترفض كلام " الرسل " عن "  المسيح " انه " ليس كلام المسيح!"
> فالكل أورده الرسل فهل تعتقد اننا نؤمن بكلام غير الكتاب المقدس ؟
> ما هو كل الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح !


 
هذه هي نقطة الخلاف اللي رجوت اننا نتخطاها.. ربما أتكلم عنها لاحقا..



> مش مسموح التشتيت ، وكلامك مفهوم مش محتاج توضيح ( انا ماقرأتش استشاهدك بكلام الدكتور هولي بايبل بالمناسبة )..
> 
> بل ذهب! لان كل الكتاب أصلا هو كلام الرسل!
> كل ما نطق به المسيح دون ، سواء عندما كان على الأرض بجسده أو قبلما يتجسد متأنساً او بعد هذا، فكله كلام المسيح!


واحدة من اثنتين: أنت قرأت استشهادي بكلام الدكتور ثم قلت الآن " بل ذهب أي الدكتور" وبالتالي ناقضت نفسك بقولك" مقرأتش استشهادك بكلام الدكتور"
أو انك قصدت انك لم تقرأ استشهادي بكلامه في مكان آخر(مثل اللينك اللي وضعتَه)!
وأنا لست هنا للتشتيت، وإن كنت أرى من بعض الأعضاء هنا البعد عن محور موضوعي إلى أمو أخرى لم أسال عنها، فهذا هو التشتيت.


> معنى هذا انك لك باع في الحوارات خارج الشرق الأوسط ، فهل يمكن ان تخبرنا لك باع في اي الأماكن ؟


امر لا يستحق ذكره، فأنا لم أنبهر بمكان او شخص مسيحي غير عربي مثل انبهاري ببعض الأماكن أو الأشخاص العرب، وإن كنت ما زلت أبحث عنهم.. : )
 



> للمرة الثالثة تتهرب من سؤالي :
> اقتباس:
> *أكرر عليك سؤالي مرة اخرى : إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟
> 
> سؤال آخر : كل العهدين كتبهما الأنبياء والرسل فكيف تقول " المسيح بلسانه "   حتى الأناجيل نفسها وكلام المسيح نفسه كتبه رسله فهذا كلام الرسل " عن "   المسيح ، وكذلك كل الكتاب المقدس، فما الفارق ؟ وهل هذا تعتقد أنه ينفع   لحوار حتى شبة علمي ؟؟*


أي سؤال منهم؟ الاول رددت عليه، وثانية: هو غير ما سألت عنه، ونستطيع مناقشته إن أردت لكن بعد أن أرى إنه لا توجد إجابة لي على سؤاليْ.
والثاني هو نقطة الخلاف هنا، فأنت تريد أن تحضر لي نصا قاله بولس وتقول هو رسول المسيح وقوله هو المسيح! مع علمك ما قصدته بسؤالي، وهو أن يخرج من لسان المسيح ويسمعه شهود ويدون، وقولك على المعني اللي رميت إليه أنا :"مش مسموح التشتيت ، وكلامك مفهوم مش محتاج توضيح"
ازاي هو مفهوم طيب! مش واضح لي.




> لم نبعد لأن المنطق هو الحاكم للكلام ، فكيف تتكلم بدون منطق؟


بالطبع لم أقصد أنا المنطق المنظم لكلامنا، لكن في السطر الثاني كتبت: لا للفلسفة ولا للمحادثانت الغبية، دا اللي قصدت.





> الموضوع النصي سهل وبسيط، لكن عندما تكون تعرف أبجديات المسيحيية!
> المسيحيية تؤخذ من ( على الأقل ) ، كل الكتاب المقدس والتقليد المسلم مرة للقديسيين..
> وبالطبع انت لن تقبل لا هذا ولا ذاك ، فتحاور مع من يؤمن بغير ذلك..


انت تريد محاورتي على أساس إيمانك الكنسي، لا الإيمان النصي، الذي ألزمتُ نفسي بقبوله منك على أنه دليل على إيمانك.  

نقطة الخلاف بيني وبينك من جديد: هي ما قلتَ عنه انك تفهمه وهو واضح، ومع ذلك تريد أن لا تجبه، لكن أن تريني شيئا لم أطلبه، وهو ما قاله كتّاب الكتاب المقدس على لسانهم. وتقول لسانهم هذا  هو هو لسان المسيح بالوحي!
إذن هي مسألة وحي، وأنا سأضطر إلى مناقشتها معك والبعد عن سؤالي، لكن قبلها أسأل:
هل هذا معناه أن الإنجيل لم يُسجل أن المسيح ادّعى الألوهية بقوله "أنا الله" ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

*



			عن ما قلتَه وأزلية يسوع المسيح فالحقيقة أظنك وقعت في مشكلة لاهوتية، انظر قانون الإيمان: "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اين هى هذه المشكلة اللاهوتية التي سيقع فيها " مسيحي " ويكتشفها " مسلم "!!! هزُلت!




			فكيف الآن تقول لم يوجد يسوع المسيح قبل كل الدهور ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ضحتني وانا مش عايز اضحك ؟

هو القانون قال نؤمن أن يسوع المسيح اتولد قبل كل الدهور ؟

واضح انك مش فاهم اي حاجة ، شوف كدا الكلام تاني :

* *..نؤمن    برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور..


يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد ، لانه اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ..

إبن الله الوحيد ، هو مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور ،، وعشان كدا تلاقي نفس القانون بيقول لك :

* *بالحقيقة نؤمن    بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن    برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من    نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل    شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل    من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد    بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و    صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و    الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.*
*





يعني الجزء الاول بيتكلم عن لاهوت الإبن زي ما اتكلم عن لاهوت الآب والروح القدس ( بعدين ) وبعد كدا اتكلم عن تدبير التجسد ،،

يعني انت مش عارف تفرق بين الكلام عن اللاهوت والكلام عن الناسوت ، وجاي بتقول لواحد مسيحي انك بتغلط غلطة في " قانون " الإيمان ،، حقيقي ، هزُلت تماما!


وعشان تعرف انك ماتعرفش حاجة ، راجع كلامه تاني :




وما علاقة ازلية الكلمة بظهوره فى شخص يسوع المسيح فى ملء الازمان؟
سيادتك تتطلب انك يعلن الاله الازلى عن نفسه باسم قد صار له لما صار جسدا (يسوع المسيح)

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعين اتكلم عن " الأزلية " واتكلم عن " ملء الزمان " ، اتكلم عن " الكلمة " واتكلم عن " يسوع المسيح " ،، دلوقتي الدور عليك بقى ،، هل تقدر تجيب قول لأب بيقول ان يسوع المسيح كان مأنساً منذ الازل ؟ 

سننتظرك ....




			انظر قول بولس:
Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
ايضا: دانيال 7: 13، ميخا5:2 ، يوحنا 8:58،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا كلام الكتاب المقدس  اللي انت رافضه صح ؟ 




			فازاي حضرتك تقول: لم يوجد يسوع المسيح من قبل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال كدا ؟ الكذب عيب ( لكن مش حرام في الإسلام في ثلاث )

شوف كدا كلامه تاني :




 سيادتك تتطلب انك يعلن الاله الازلى عن نفسه باسم قد صار له لما صار جسدا (يسوع المسيح)

أنقر للتوسيع...


معذور ، ما هو اللي يتكلم من المسلمين في اللاهوت بيضحك الكل عليه ...




			الرجل يذكر ما قاله المسيح، قبل التجسد وبعده، فكيف تقول أنت لم يوجد المسيح؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أضحكتني مرة أخرى ، فإن كان هذا مستواك في الفهم فكيف ستفهم كلامنا إن تعمقنا معك!؟

انظر الى كلامي :



			كل ما نطق به المسيح دون ، سواء عندما كان على الأرض بجسده أو قبلما يتجسد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *متأنساً او بعد هذا، فكله كلام المسيح!*


*

إذن عن ماذا اتكلم أنا ؟ اتكلم - كما ترى - عن التجسد والتأنس ، وليس عن وجود يسوع المسيح قبل التجسد ، بل عن كلامه ، لان هذا الإسم اعلن لنا في التجسد أنه اسم الله الوحيد وبالتالي فهو نفسه الذي كان يتكلم ( اي اللاهوت ) ...




			وأنا أقصد الاسم وليس الشخص، فلا تقل لي :أنا لم أقل بعدم وجود الابن أو ذات المسيح قبل الدهور!.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو المشكلة انك بتتكلم عن " الإسم " هل الإسم دا " يسوع المسيح " كان موجود قبل التجسد ؟!!




			واسم الله بالكتاب المقدس، العهد الجديد بالتحديد هو: ثيئوس. سواء قلت هو اسم علم أو اسم جنس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما موقع هذه الجملة من الإعراب ؟




			لم أنسَ سؤالي وكلام العضوة أنجيلا، ها هي المشاركة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وضعته لك بالإقتباس ، وركزت على السؤالين فقط لأريك انك نسيت كلامك بسرعة شديدة ، فكونك تزيد على السؤالين فهذا يعد تشتيتا مكشوفا 




			وها هو سؤالي الثاني:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة ما انا اقتبسته ،، 
كلامها :




 اين قال المسيح انا هو الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك :




  2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شفت بقى انك بتنسى وبتحاول تهرب  ؟




			أسألك الآن أن تُخرج لي كلمة ثيوس من بين النصوص التي ذكرتها الأستاذة بعد ذكرها لسؤالي: اين قال المسيح أنا الله!.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ومن قال اني قلت عن " ثيؤوس " ؟ يلزمك ان تأتي بإدعائي في هذه الكلمة ثم تطالبني بالإستخراج 

منتظرك ..



			عن نفسي فأنا لا أجدها، لذا هي قصة مختلفة حتما!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقرير زائف .. إذ اني لم اتكلم عنها من الأساس 




 إن رجعتَ لسؤالي فستجد سبب سؤالي به، فهو فقط للدفاع عن المسيح عليه السلام ضد دعواكم أنه قال أنا الله!

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكلامي :




			لم تعطنا الفرق بين ألألوهية ( الحقة ) وانه يقول " انا الله " ! وهل " أنا الله " هى فصل الخطاب؟!!
إذن ، انا ( مولكا ) الله ، هيا اعبدني!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رجاء التركيز قليلا...




 وليس هو عماد حواري معك في مسألة ألوهية المسيح، فعماد حواري ومبرر كفري بالمسيح إلها هو السؤال الأول، ارجع إليه إن شئت.

أنقر للتوسيع...



ما انا سالتك سؤال وكررته ومش عايز تجاوبه !




			لا يعد فصل الخطاب لأنه مردود،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، مردود دي تقولها لما تتحاور فيه وتثبتها إن استطعت أما الكلام المرسل فلا قيمة له ..




			ولا ادّعاء ألوهية أقبله من المسيح إلا لو قال "ايجو-أو ايغو- ايمي هو-أو او- ثيئوس"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

1. اما عن قبولك او رفضك ، فلا قيمة له فلا وزن لك.
2. اما عن ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، فها انا اقولها ، ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، تفضل بعبادتي ، وانحني لي ...




 هذه هي نقطة الخلاف اللي رجوت اننا نتخطاها.. ربما أتكلم عنها لاحقا..

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحوار ، نتحاور فيه ، فان كنت لا تريد الحديث فيها فلا مكان لك هنا .. 
عندما تجد القدرة على الحوار تعال..




			واحدة من اثنتين: أنت قرأت استشهادي بكلام الدكتور ثم قلت الآن " بل ذهب أي  الدكتور" وبالتالي ناقضت نفسك بقولك" مقرأتش استشهادك بكلام الدكتور"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تعالى الاعبك لعبة جميلة .. انا هافترض الإحتمالين وهاخليك ماتردش على اي منهم ، بمزاجي يعني ..



الإحتمال الاول : انا قلت اني ما قرأتوش ، صح ؟ دا فعل اية ؟ يعني لو هانخليه فصحى يبقى اية ؟ يبقى فعل ماضي ، صح ؟ لم أقرأهُ ، هل انا قلت " لن أقرأهُ " ؟ بالطبع لا ، وبالتالي حتى لو عُدت وقلت " بل ذهب! " فأكون " فيما بعد " قراته وبدأت التعليق .. أي اني كتبت التعليق في الجملة الاولى هذه "  			 				مش مسموح التشتيت ، وكلامك مفهوم مش محتاج توضيح ( انا ماقرأتش استشاهدك بكلام الدكتور هولي بايبل بالمناسبة ).. " قبل قراءته ، ثم قرأته فيما بعد ، وبالتالي فكلامي صحيح ، لاني حين كتابة الجملة الاولى لم أكن بالفعل قد قراته ..



الإحتمال الثاني : اني اكون ماقرأتوش ولا قبل ولا بعد الجملة الأولى ولكن طالما الدكتور هولي بايبل هايتكلم يبقى اكيد هايستشهد بالكتاب المقدس وبالتالي فهو كله كلام الله ، فأنا اضرب لك الفكرة كلها ، ان كل الكتاب هو كلام الله ( المسيح ) وبالتالي فإستنتاجك كله ساقط هزيل..




			أو انك قصدت انك لم تقرأ استشهادي بكلامه في مكان آخر(مثل اللينك اللي وضعتَه)!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 تحب نخليه احتمال ثالث واوريك برضو انك مش هاتعرف ترد ؟




			وأنا لست هنا للتشتيت، وإن كنت أرى من بعض الأعضاء هنا البعد عن محور موضوعي إلى أمو أخرى لم أسال عنها، فهذا هو التشتيت.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس ، انت جاي مشتت اصلا ، في فكرك معلومات غير صحيحة فعقلك مشتت بين الصحيح والخاطيء وبالتالي تعليمك الصحيح وازالة الخاطيء تستميه انت تشتيتا لأنه يشتتك عن الجزء الخاطيء في معلوماتك ..





			امر لا يستحق ذكره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش ، اذكر لي انا بالنسبة لي يستحق عشان نعرف المستويات اللي بتتحاور مع ناس خارج هذا الشرق ومش عارفة تفرق بين اللاهوت والناسوت في قانون الإيمان !




			أي سؤال منهم؟ الاول رددت عليه،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مممم! اين هذا الرد ؟

أكرر السؤال لكي تتيقن انك اجبت ام لم تجب :

إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟

هذا السؤال من المفترض ان يكون جوابه " نعم " او " لا " على الأقل!





			وثانية: هو غير ما سألت عنه، ونستطيع مناقشته إن أردت لكن بعد أن أرى إنه لا توجد إجابة لي على سؤاليْ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن فانت تعتقد ان اقتباسك للسؤال وكتابة " أي كلام " بعد الإقتباس يعتبر " رداً " !
اين الفارق المنشود منك أيضاحه ؟




			والثاني هو نقطة الخلاف هنا، فأنت تريد أن تحضر لي نصا قاله بولس وتقول هو  رسول المسيح وقوله هو المسيح! مع علمك ما قصدته بسؤالي، وهو أن يخرج من  لسان المسيح ويسمعه شهود ويدون، وقولك على المعني اللي رميت إليه أنا :"مش  مسموح التشتيت ، وكلامك مفهوم مش محتاج توضيح"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالإضافة إلى اني فهمت كلامك فقد فهمت من كلامك انك غير فاهم لكلامك ايضا ، إذ ان كل الكلام هو كلام الله!

سواء القديس بولس أو غيره ، الفكرة لديك مشوهة تماما ، فكلام الرسل هو كلام الله..



			ازاي هو مفهوم طيب! مش واضح لي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك مش واضح لك ؟ يا حول الله!




			بالطبع لم أقصد أنا المنطق المنظم لكلامنا، لكن في السطر الثاني كتبت: لا للفلسفة ولا للمحادثانت الغبية، دا اللي قصدت.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولأن لا توجد فلسفة ولا توجد مباحثات غبية " إلى الأن منك " كثيرة ، فانا تجاوزت عن هذا وعدت للمنطق!




			انت تريد محاورتي على أساس إيمانك الكنسي، لا الإيمان النصي، الذي ألزمتُ نفسي بقبوله منك على أنه دليل على إيمانك.  


أنقر للتوسيع...



صدقني انت رافضت هذا وذاك ، فانت حتى لا تعرف ان التقليد الرسولي هو المفسر الوحيد للكتاب المقدس كما انه كتاب مقدس شفوي موجود معنا! فانا يمكنني ان استشهد فقط بالتقليد ، ولكن انت لا ترضى حتى بالإيمان النصي ، انت تريد قول المسيح بلسانه الجسدي أي بعض من الاناجيل والاسفار الاخرى! فانت لا تستطيع الحوار ولا في هذا ولا في ذاك ، وهذا لأن الإيمان المسيحي ساحق لكل فكر مقاوم شيطاني! 

فهذه المباديء التي تتكلم فيها ليست موجودة في اي حوار علمي في كل العالم!




 هي ما قلتَ عنه انك تفهمه وهو واضح، ومع ذلك تريد أن لا تجبه،

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو فعلا واضح ، وواضح وفقا له انك غير فاهم للكتاب المقدس او الإيمان المسيحي كله، فكل هذا " واضح " ..

اما عن عدم إجابتي فانت الذي تقررها ...




لكن أن تريني شيئا لم أطلبه، وهو ما قاله كتّاب الكتاب المقدس على لسانهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما قاله الكتاب المقدس على لسانهم ؟ لسان الرسل؟ ممم!




وتقول لسانهم هذا  هو هو لسان المسيح بالوحي!

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه حقيقة انا اعلنها لك ولا اقررها!




 إذن هي مسألة وحي، وأنا سأضطر إلى مناقشتها معك والبعد عن سؤالي، لكن قبلها أسأل:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومين قال لك اني هاناقش معاك مسألة الوحي ؟!!




 هل هذا معناه أن الإنجيل لم يُسجل أن المسيح ادّعى الألوهية بقوله "أنا الله" ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو " هذا " ؟!

ألم اقل لك أن الحوار منطقي بحت ولا مهرب لك ؟
اقول ان المسيح قال انا الله ، عن طريق الكتاب المقدس نفسه.



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

*الأسئلة مرة أخرى :

**1. إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟*​* 
**2. كل العهدين كتبهما الأنبياء والرسل فكيف تقول " المسيح بلسانه "   حتى الأناجيل نفسها وكلام المسيح نفسه كتبه رسله فهذا كلام الرسل " عن "   المسيح ، وكذلك كل الكتاب المقدس، فما الفارق ؟ وهل هذا تعتقد أنه ينفع   لحوار حتى شبة علمي ؟؟*​


----------



## مُحمد (6 فبراير 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> المسيح قال انا الله لفظي حرفي وكما كل اللي سمعه اتاكد انه بيقولها
> 
> *30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».*
> *31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
> ...



أظنه أول رد موضوعي على سؤالي..
أولا قولك "المسيح قال انا الله لفظي حرفي" مردود، لأن بسياق موقف المسيح مع اليهود لم يقل مطلقا: أنا الله، بل بعدها يقول معلقا على موقفهم:
Joh 10:36  فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟ 
وقولك "وكما كل اللي سمعه اتاكد انه بيقولها" مردود لقول اليهود:"*فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا*"
فلم يقولوا أنه قالها، ولكن فقط هو: جعل نفسه إلها.. وبالطبع دا اللي استنتجوه من قوله: انا والآب واحد. فلابد أن نتناول نص يوحنا 10:30، هل جدف المسيح فيه وهل يجاوب سؤال: أين قال المسيح انا الله ، ورأيي هو لا، لنقاط مختلفة:
1.قول المسيح يدل على اختلافه وتعدده بجانب الله الآب، يدل عليه حرف الواو الذي يفيد العطف في اللغة العربية.
وفي الإنجليزية:
Joh 10:30  I and my Father are one. 
هي ألفاظ لا تأتي إلا للجمع والاختلاف.
 فكان القول الصح اللي يفيد ما قلتَه(المسيح قال أنا الله لفظي وحرفي) هو ان يقول المسيح: أنا هو الآب. لكنه لم يقلها، لذا تسقط نقطتك.

2. ما قصده المسيح يتضح من السياق:
Joh 10:26  ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم.
Joh 10:27  خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني.
Joh 10:28  وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي.
Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي.
Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد».
فهو لم يقل أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر، ولكن من كلامه ولسانه هما واحد في أنه لا أحد يخطف الخراف من أيديهما.

3. المسيح والآب ليسا واحدا في غير هذه النقطة، ولكن هما اثنان، لقول المسيح :
Joh 8:17  وأيضا في ناموسكم مكتوب: أن شهادة رجلين حق.
Joh 8:18  أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني».

4. دفاع المسيح عن نفسه ضد دعوى اليهود المفترين عليه أنه جدف، فيقول بأكثر من مرة:
Joh 10:32  فقال يسوع: «أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي - بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟» ..
Joh 10:34  أجابهم يسوع: «أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة؟
Joh 10:35  إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب
Joh 10:36  فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟
فإن كان وفهم اليهود أن المسيح قال بشكل لفظي وحرفي أنا الله، فلماذا يدافع عن نفسه ضد هذا الافتراء ؟
بالحق هو فعل ما أفعله أنا الآن ضد دعواكم ودعوي اليهود، دائما دافع عن نفسه وعن رسالته، ودائما أنتم تفترون عليه ما افتراه اليهود، فاتقوا الله!.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

*



			أولا قولك "المسيح قال انا الله لفظي حرفي" مردود، لأن بسياق موقف المسيح مع اليهود لم يقل مطلقا: أنا الله، بل بعدها يقول معلقا على موقفهم:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اليس الآب هو الله ؟ والمسيح قال انا والآب واحد ؟ إذن المسيح قال " انا والله واحد " ..

..




			Joh 10:36  فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا يؤكد لاهوته وتأكيده على المعنى الأول، أتأتي بادلة تدينك ؟




			وقولك "وكما كل اللي سمعه اتاكد انه بيقولها" مردود لقول اليهود:"فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

على العكس ، القول هذا يؤكد ان المسيح قال انا الله حرفياً لماذا ؟

لان المسيح فعلا انسان ( هل يوجد مسيحي ينكر ان المسيح انسان ؟ ) وقولهم " تجعل نفسك الها " دليل على انه " جعل نفسه ألها " فأين فعل هذا ؟ بأن قال " انا والآب ( الله ) واحد ".. إذن فهذا إقرار بهذا الإطلاق.




			لم يقولوا أنه قالها، ولكن فقط هو: جعل نفسه إلها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة ، دي النتيجة! جعل نفسه الها ازاي ؟ عن طريق قول " انا والآب واحد " إذن فقد جعل نفسه الها عن طريق قولها ، إذا قوله هذا يدل على جعله لنفسه الها ، شكرا 




			وبالطبع دا اللي استنتجوه من قوله: انا والآب واحد. فلابد أن نتناول نص يوحنا 10:30،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مافيش استنتاج ولا حاجة ، لما واحد يقول 1+1 = كام ؟ اكيد 2 يبقى مافيش استنتاج!

ومين اللي هايتناول ؟ انت هاتفسر بمزاجك ؟ ( شكلك مش هاتكمل معانا ) ..




			هل جدف المسيح فيه وهل يجاوب سؤال: أين قال المسيح انا الله ، ورأيي هو لا، لنقاط مختلفة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رأيك ؟ ما علاقة رأيك بالموضوع ؟ ومن انت حتى يكون لك رأي ؟




			1.قول المسيح يدل على اختلافه وتعدده بجانب الله الآب، يدل عليه حرف الواو الذي يفيد العطف في اللغة العربية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب هو في حد بيقول ان المسيح هو الآب !؟ ما احنا عارفين دا!
المسيح آخر عن الآب والآب آخر عن الإبن! اية الجديد !!


هو انت لسة ملاحظ الموضوع دا في 2012 ؟




			وفي الإنجليزية:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش محتاجة ..




			هي ألفاظ لا تأتي إلا للجمع والاختلاف.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا ،  جمع في الجوهر ( الكيان ) وإختلاف في الأقنوم ، رائع ..




			فكان القول الصح اللي يفيد ما قلتَه(المسيح قال أنا الله لفظي وحرفي) هو ان  يقول المسيح: أنا هو الآب. لكنه لم يقلها، لذا تسقط نقطتك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سمعت انسان غبي جدا اسمه محمود داود قال نفس هذه العبارة الغبية جدا!

لماذا يقول المسيح انا هو الآب ؟ الآب أقنوم ، الإبن اقنوم ، يشتركان في ذات الجوهر الواحد إذن فهما واحد في الجوهر لكن ليس الإبن هو الآب! فكلامك انت الذي سقط




			2. ما قصده المسيح يتضح من السياق:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تعالى نشوف السياق..




			Joh 10:26  ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم.
Joh 10:27  خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني.
Joh 10:28  وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي.
Joh 10:29  أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي.
Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اللون الاحمر يدل على المساواة في القوة..





			فهو لم يقل أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كذبت ، تعالى نشوف دانيال والاس وهذا من جهلك أنك لا تعلم هذا:

**The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition Notes (Jn 10:30). Biblical Studies Press.

**وطبعا الأدلة كثيرة جدا ولكن القليل يكفي 






			ولكن من كلامه ولسانه هما واحد في أنه لا أحد يخطف الخراف من أيديهما.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ما قاله قبلها وأكده بالأعم ، فإن كانا واحد في الجوهر ( كما أثبتنا ) فلا يستطيع احد ان يخطف من يد الله شيئاً ..




			3. المسيح والآب ليسا واحدا في غير هذه النقطة، ولكن هما اثنان، لقول المسيح :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، انا اريد ان تستكمل معنا الحوار لنعلمك كيف يكون الحوار العلمي ، ولكن لا تفعل مثل هذه الأفعال لكي لا تطرد فالحوار بالادلة وليس بالمزاج ..

الإبن والآب هما إثنان في الأقنومية ، وواحد في الجوهر ..




			Joh 8:17  وأيضا في ناموسكم مكتوب: أن شهادة رجلين حق.
Joh 8:18  أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي أرسلني».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


*​

​*ايوة فعلا ، الآب آخر يا محمد ، انت مش مصدقني ؟ آخر !
اخر في الأقنوم وواحد في الجوهر كما قال المسيح له كل المجد إلهك ومخلصك ..




			4. دفاع المسيح عن نفسه ضد دعوى اليهود المفترين عليه أنه جدف، فيقول بأكثر من مرة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بيني وبينك كدا وقبل ما ارد ،، هو انتوا مابتجددوش كلامكوا ؟ كلامكوا دا قديم جدا ، جددوا كلامك لأني بحب اضحك كتير عليكم فلازم تجددوا كلامك عشان اضحك كل مرة 




			Joh 10:32  فقال يسوع: «أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي - بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟» ..
Joh 10:34  أجابهم يسوع: «أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة؟
Joh 10:35  إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب
Joh 10:36  فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهو شفت ؟ اهو انت أكدت بنفسك الكلام تاني مرة!
المسيح هنا بيؤكد انه قال انه الله نفسه! طبعا انت مش فاهم ازاي..


المسيح هنا بيقول لهم ، يعني انتوا لما بقى معاكم سلطان الحكم بكلمة الله ( القضاة ) دعيتم آلهه لانكم تتكلمون بـ " كلمة " الله ، فكم وكم وكم أنا " كلمة الله " نفسه ؟!!


يعني هنا بيؤكد كلامه مرة تانية ، نشكرك عزيزي ..




			فإن كان وفهم اليهود أن المسيح قال بشكل لفظي وحرفي أنا الله، فلماذا يدافع عن نفسه ضد هذا الافتراء ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي ، انا ماينفعش تعدي مني الكلام دا، معلش ، لسة ماتعرفنيش ،،

أولا : مين قال لك ان المسيح بيدافع عن نفسه بغرض النفي ؟ دا بيستكمل تأكيد انه الله !
ثانيا : إفتراء اية!؟ مين قال انه افتراء ( يعني نفي ) ؟ انت لازم تتعلم كتير ...




			بالحق هو فعل ما أفعله أنا الآن ضد دعواكم ودعوي اليهود، دائما دافع عن  نفسه وعن رسالته، ودائما أنتم تفترون عليه ما افتراه اليهود، فاتقوا الله!.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طالما المسلم، فتح الراديو يبقى هايخطب خطبة الجمعة ..
 لما تخلصها ابقى قول لي ...
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 فبراير 2012)

> عن ما قلتَه وأزلية يسوع المسيح فالحقيقة أظنك وقعت في مشكلة لاهوتية، انظر قانون الإيمان: "
> *..نؤمن    برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور..*
> http://st-takla.org/Prayers-Slawat/P...th-Canon_.html
> "
> ...


*لا مؤاخذة هو كلامى مش واضح
يسوع هو اسم الكلمة الازلى لما صار جسدا
يسوع هو الكلمة الازلى المتأنس
ازلية الكلمة لا خلاف عليها فنحن مؤمنين كمال الايمان بان الكلمة كان فى البدء عند الله وهو نفسه الاله 
ولما صار جسدا رائينا مجده فى شخص يسوع المسيح

فكيف يعلن الاله الازلى عن نفسه باسما قد صار له لما صار جسدا؟؟؟؟

السؤال غلط

*


----------



## مُحمد (6 فبراير 2012)

[Molka Molkan;]
تقريبا ملخص اعتراضك على " المشكلة اللاهوتية اللي وضحتها أنا" في قولك:


> يعني الجزء الاول بيتكلم عن لاهوت الإبن زي ما اتكلم عن لاهوت الآب والروح القدس ( بعدين ) وبعد كدا اتكلم عن تدبير التجسد ،،
> 
> يعني انت مش عارف تفرق بين الكلام عن اللاهوت والكلام عن الناسوت ، وجاي  بتقول لواحد مسيحي انك بتغلط غلطة في " قانون " الإيمان ،، حقيقي ، هزُلت  تماما!


*
أنا لم أتكلم عن الناسوت، وأدرك الفرق بين لفظين لم يوجدا بالكتاب المقدس: ناسوت ولاهوت، وهنا فصل الخطا الذي أراه:
الجزء الأول تكلم عن لاهوت "يسوع المسيح" الذي هو "الابن".. بدون الكلام عن الجسد، فلم أشر إليه، لكن فقط عن لاهوت يسوع الابن.
هذه هي نقطتي، وأكرر: هي ليست عن ناسوت منذ الأزل ولكن عن لاهوت ثم عن  ناسوت بعد التجسد، انت تثبت هذا اللاهوت للابن دون يسوع المسيح، ولكن قانون  الإيمان يذكر يسوع المسيح بلاهوته قبل ناسوته وقبل حتى أن يقول هو الابن  المولود!! وهذا بالضبط ما أذكره انا الآن وترفضه أنت.

 *وعن تعليقك لنص:


> *Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
> **دا كلام الكتاب المقدس  اللي انت رافضه صح ؟ *



الله المستعان. هذا-اسم إشارة يعود إلى تعليقك- هو ردك على نقضي لدعواك؟
أتريد مني تذكيرك بمبادئ المناظرة، وما نسمعه دائما فى الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي ؟!

وعن تعليقك على كلامك:


> *إذن عن ماذا اتكلم أنا ؟ اتكلم - كما ترى - عن التجسد والتأنس ، وليس عن  وجود يسوع المسيح قبل التجسد ، بل عن كلامه ، لان هذا الإسم اعلن لنا في  التجسد أنه اسم الله الوحيد وبالتالي فهو نفسه الذي كان يتكلم ( اي اللاهوت  ) ...*



ما قلتَه من قبل:
كل ما نطق به المسيح دون ، سواء عندما كان على الأرض بجسده أو قبلما يتجسد متأنساً او بعد هذا، فكله كلام المسيح!

أكرر نقطتي الأولى بخصوص هذا الأمر.. أنا لا أعني تجسد أو تأنس المسيح منذ الأزل، ولكن أعني لاهوت المسيح منذ الأزل..
واستشهادي بكلامك لأن قلت: ما نطق به المسيح ( ذكرتَ المسيح مش الابن) سواء عندما كان:
أ. على الأرض بجسده. (وهذا لا أعنيه)
ب. أو قبل ما يتجسد. (وهذا ما أعنيه، وهي نقطتي، فأنت أثبت وجود المسيح قبل تجسده، ولم تقل ما تدعيه الآن: الابن)
ج. أو بعد ذلك .(وهي تقريب النقطة أ اللي ما تكلمت عنها)




> *ما هو المشكلة انك بتتكلم عن " الإسم " هل الإسم دا " يسوع المسيح " كان موجود قبل التجسد ؟!!
> *



نعم، ارجع لنصوص الكتاب المقدس، ولقانون الإيمان، ولتعليقك بالأعلى.
ويكفي أن اعيد نصا واحدا لا أومن به البتة لكنك تومن به بالكلية :
 Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.


> * 	اقتباس:
> واسم الله بالكتاب المقدس، العهد الجديد بالتحديد هو: ثيئوس. سواء قلت هو اسم علم أو اسم جنس.
> ما موقع هذه الجملة من الإعراب ؟*


اسم العلم هو الاسم الشخصي، personal name
واسم الجنس هو Generic name.


> * 	اقتباس:
> أسألك الآن أن تُخرج لي كلمة ثيوس من بين النصوص التي ذكرتها الأستاذة بعد ذكرها لسؤالي: اين قال المسيح أنا الله!.
> ومن قال اني قلت عن " ثيؤوس " ؟ يلزمك ان تأتي بإدعائي في هذه الكلمة ثم تطالبني بالإستخراج
> 
> منتظرك ..*



كلمة ثيئوس هذه التي قصدت به سؤالي، والتي لم تجاوبها العضوة، فقلت هناك قصة مختلفة، فادعيت انت أنه لا اختلاف! 


> فكيف تكون القصة مختلفة ! اشعر انك لا تعرف عن ماذا تسأل!


.



> * 	اقتباس:
> لا يعد فصل الخطاب لأنه مردود،
> يا عزيزي ، مردود دي تقولها لما تتحاور فيه وتثبتها إن استطعت أما الكلام المرسل فلا قيمة له ..
> 
> ...



معك حق في أن قولي على شئ "مردود" لابد يكون مقرونا بدليل، لذلك انا لم  أكتبه في موضوعي، إلا بعد ما وجدت ردود حضرتك بعدت بي عن موضوعي، بالإضافة  إلى قولي بجانب كلمة "مردود"  :  "انا هو". القول دا برأيي-سواء أنا صح او خاطئ- لا يعد فصل الخطاب لأنه مردود.
وأيضا معك حق في أني لا وزن لي عن هذه الأرض سواء خارج المنتدى أو بداخله،  فقط قبولي ورفضي هو لما يُطرح في الحوار الذي هو بيني وبينك!.
وعن نقطة 2 : أرجوا إنك تعيد قرائة مشاركاتي الأخيرة، وتعرف لماذا أنا سألت: أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله ".


> *قتباس:
> وثانية: هو غير ما سألت عنه، ونستطيع مناقشته إن أردت لكن بعد أن أرى إنه لا توجد إجابة لي على سؤاليْ.
> إذن فانت تعتقد ان اقتباسك للسؤال وكتابة " أي كلام " بعد الإقتباس يعتبر " رداً " !
> اين الفارق المنشود منك أيضاحه ؟*


أي سؤال تقصد ؟ إن كان سؤالي، أول مشاركة بالموضوع، فهو سؤالي أنا لم أنقله  من أحد، وإن كان سؤالك-المكرر- فأنا لسة ما رددت! انظر ردي بالآخر..


> * 	اقتباس:
> هل هذا معناه أن الإنجيل لم يُسجل أن المسيح ادّعى الألوهية بقوله "أنا الله" ؟؟
> اقول ان المسيح قال انا الله ، عن طريق الكتاب المقدس نفسه.*


وصلني جواب سؤالي، 
أولا: هو ادّعاء لم يقله المسيح. بل هو ادّعاء في كتاب يؤمن به أنس أن  المسيح قالها ولا دليل لهم. فالمسيح ابن عليه السلام برئ، براء مما تقولون.
ثانيا: المسيحي- بوجه عام- يريد أن يأت لمسلم بكتاب لا يومن به، ويقول هذا  الكتاب هو قول المسيح، وهو يقول المسيح هو الله.. فآمن يا رجل! بماذا ؟ :
1. المسيح قال أنا الله.
2. المسيح هو الله.
3. الكتاب المقدس هو قول المسيح.
أنت الآن أعطني سببا منطقيا يجعل المسلم يقبل كلامك ؟!
والله كل ما يتضح من كالم هو الكذب، حتى أنت لا تحسن الكذب، فلم تحضر نصا  للمسيح يتكلم فيه، ولكنك أحضرت نصوصا لبول ولماثيو ولجون...الخ وقت المسيح  قالها، أتعرف!
إلى الله المشتكى.



> *الأسئلة مرة أخرى :
> 
> * *1. إن قال الكتاب المقدس : هذا هو ذاك ذاك ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟*​ *
> * *2. كل  العهدين كتبهما الأنبياء والرسل فكيف تقول " المسيح بلسانه "   حتى  الأناجيل نفسها وكلام المسيح نفسه كتبه رسله فهذا كلام الرسل " عن "    المسيح ، وكذلك كل الكتاب المقدس، فما الفارق ؟ وهل هذا تعتقد أنه ينفع    لحوار حتى شبة علمي ؟؟*​


عن سؤالك الأول من جديد :
أحسن صيغة السؤال يا رجل! ما معنى ( هذا هو ذاك ذاك) ؟
تكرار لفظة" ذاك" يفيد التأكيد عليها، فهل عنيت هذا التأكيد بالتكرار؟
وعن جوابي : لا.
هناك نصوص تصف يسوع ب" ثيئوس" لكن هذا لا يعني أن يسوع هو" ثيوس الحق"، اظنني أجبتك !

وعن سؤالك الثاني : أن تقول"الأناجيل وكلام المسيح كتبهم الرسل" صح؟
هات لي كلام المسيح الذي كتبه الرسل.
انت تعلم وتؤمن أن هذا النص:
Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
قاله يوحنا، وليس المسيح.
وتؤمن أن نص:
Joh 1:23  قال: «أنا صوت صارخ في البرية: قوموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء النبي».
قاله يوحنا النبي، ودونه يوحنا.
وتؤمن ان نص:
Joh 1:42  فجاء به إلى يسوع. فنظر إليه يسوع وقال: «أنت سمعان بن يونا. أنت تدعى صفا» (الذي تفسيره: بطرس).
قاله يسوع ودونه يوحنا..
هات لي ما قال يسوع يا رجل.


----------



## apostle.paul (6 فبراير 2012)

> *أنا لم أتكلم عن الناسوت، وأدرك الفرق بين لفظين لم يوجدا بالكتاب المقدس: ناسوت ولاهوت، وهنا فصل الخطا الذي أراه:*


*كونك لا تقرا دى مش مشكلتى*
*9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.*
*رسالة كولوسى دى مش من قانون الكتاب ولا انا اللى بحلم؟؟؟؟*


> وصلني جواب سؤالي،
> أولا: هو ادّعاء لم يقله المسيح. بل هو ادّعاء في كتاب يؤمن به أنس أن   المسيح قالها ولا دليل لهم. فالمسيح ابن عليه السلام برئ، براء مما تقولون.
> ثانيا: المسيحي- بوجه عام- يريد أن يأت لمسلم بكتاب لا يومن به، ويقول هذا   الكتاب هو قول المسيح، وهو يقول المسيح هو الله.. فآمن يا رجل! بماذا ؟ :
> 1. المسيح قال أنا الله.
> ...


*اولا انت كمسلم لا قيمة لك بالنسبة لايمانا لانك باختصار مؤمن بشخصية خرافية اسمها عيسى لا انت ولا رسولك يقدروا يثبتوا وجودها اصلا فى الحياة
ثانيا ايمانا المسيحى مبنجريش ورا حد نقوله والنبى لتؤمن بيه
امنت لنفسك مامنتش برضة لنفسك
ثالثا المسلم صاحب دين سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد لا يجرؤ ان يتخاطب مع المسيحى لاهوتيا لان باختصار انت تملك ازبل لاهوت عرفته البشرية بالنقيض لارقى لاهوت عرفته البشرية هو اللاهوت المسيحى
فكيف تتجرأ وتتكلم مع المسيحى وانت تتبع اله بيرد على بنوة الكلمة لله بجملة لو سمعها لاهوتين القرون الاولى مكانوا سوى انهم سيبصقوا على من قالها (سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد)
دا كلام يا راجل


ثالثا المسيح لم يكتب شيئا بنفسه فحتى كلمات يسوع الذى سجلها هو(ماثيو وجون وباول) 
فكيف تصدق كلامهم انه كلمات يسوع وانت تقول ان تعليمهم للمؤمنين مش عاجبنى ؟؟؟؟؟
مهو فى جميع الاحوال حتى كلمات يسوع هى من تسجيلهم
تشكيك فيهم هو تشكيك للكل فلا يحق ليك انك تتطلب اصلا كلمات يسوع فى هذة الحالة

ثالثا لو عايز من كلمات يسوع انه اطلق على ذاته بانه الاله لكل مؤمن 
فاليك هذا النص
**5 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا  أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ  الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».
6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،  الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ  مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.
7 مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ،وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.*


*ὁ νικῶν κληρονομήσει ταῦτα καὶ ἔσομαι αὐτῷ θεὸς καὶ αὐτὸς ἔσται μοι υἱός
**هو نيكون كليرونوميسى تايوتا كاى ايسوماى اوتو ثيؤس كاى اوتوس ايتوس استاى موى هيوس.*

*عندك اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*لسه المسلم قدامه قرنين من الزمان علشان يقدر يوصل لعقلية لاهوتية تقدر تتناقش مع المسيحى*


----------



## مُحمد (6 فبراير 2012)

> انا اريد ان تستكمل معنا الحوار لنعلمك كيف يكون الحوار العلمي



أشكرك، وهذا-أي استكمال الحوار- ما أريده أيضا وأحب، فأرجو أن تتجاوز عن زلاتي التي ممكن أن تنهي هذا الحوار من جهتكم!
سأعود إن شاء الله لاحقا فالآن صلاة ليل وبعدها صلاة الصبح.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> تقريبا ملخص اعتراضك على " المشكلة اللاهوتية اللي وضحتها أنا" في قولك:


خد بالك ان لو " الملخص " دا اخل بالمعطى هاكرره تاني 



> *أنا لم أتكلم عن الناسوت، وأدرك الفرق بين لفظين لم يوجدا بالكتاب المقدس: ناسوت ولاهوت، وهنا فصل الخطا الذي أراه:*


لفظ اللاهوت موجود ، لفظ الناسوت لا حرفيا لأنه اي تعبير عن " الإنسان يسوع المسيح " ..اما عن انك لم تتكلم عن الناسوت ، فهذا الذي جعلك تخطيء ، فانت لم تعرف الفرق في قانون الإيمان وخلطت بين اللاهوت والناسوت في الحديث ..



> * الجزء الأول تكلم عن لاهوت "يسوع المسيح" الذي هو "الابن".. بدون الكلام عن الجسد، فلم أشر إليه، لكن فقط عن لاهوت يسوع الابن.*



بل أشرت إلى اللاهوت!



> *هذه هي نقطتي، وأكرر: هي ليست عن ناسوت منذ الأزل ولكن عن لاهوت ثم عن  ناسوت بعد التجسد*


جميل ، أين دعي " الإبن " أنه " يسوع المسيح " منذ الأزل ؟



> *انت تثبت هذا اللاهوت للابن دون يسوع المسيح*


لا ، هذا تخريف منك ، لم افعل هذا ، يسوع المسيح هو الإبن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، لكن هناك فرق بين أن اذكر اسم يسوع كإسم يتكلم عنه ثيؤوس قبل تأنس المسيح! فهذا ما وقعت فيه من خطأ وتحاول الخروج منه الآن ، ولن يحدث هذا إلا بإذني..



> *ولكن قانون  الإيمان يذكر يسوع المسيح بلاهوته قبل ناسوته *



نعم صحيح جدا ، فهو لاهوت وناسوت ، لا اختلاف ، لكن الخلاف في اين قال قانون الإيمان ان اللاهوت قبل التجسد كان اسمه " يسوع المسيح " ؟

هذا هو ما لن تهرب منه 



> * وقبل حتى أن يقول هو الابن  المولود!! وهذا بالضبط ما أذكره انا الآن وترفضه أنت.*


يا عزيزي ، هذه الأساليب قديمة جدا وقد بليت وتم تجديدها ..

ما تذكره انت هو ان المسيحي أخطأ لاهوتيا عندما تحدث عن الإسم حيث انه تحدث عن الإسم وليس عن وجود الكلمة الأزلي ، فألجمتك بالنصوص التي لا تفهمها ...



> الله المستعان. هذا-اسم إشارة يعود إلى تعليقك- هو ردك على نقضي لدعواك؟



نقضك ؟ تقول انك تنقض كلامي وليس حتى تنقد كلامي ؟ أنت اقل من ان تنقد كلامي وليس تنقضه ؟

انا ادينك من فمك في البداية لأريك الإزدواجية التي تتعاملون بها ، واما عن الرد فكان سيكون هنا الآن لو صبرت ولكن حسنا انت الذي طلبت وهو لن يجد فيه جديد ، فعلا يسوع المسيح أمس واليوم والى الآب ،


النص المقدس لم يقل أن " إسم " يسوع المسيح كان موجودا قبل التجسد ، بل أن " المسيح " نفسه كان موجودا ، وهذا معروف إذ ان الكلمة ، في تجسده المسيح يسوع ، أزلي!

ما المشكلة هنا ؟



> أتريد مني تذكيرك بمبادئ المناظرة، وما نسمعه دائما فى الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي ؟!


مناظرة ؟ لا إطمئن ، انت اقل ان تكون محاور فضلا عن ان تكون مناظر ،، 



> أكرر نقطتي الأولى بخصوص هذا الأمر.. أنا لا أعني تجسد أو تأنس المسيح منذ الأزل، ولكن أعني لاهوت المسيح منذ الأزل..


وهل عارض في هذا أحد ؟
لنعد الى الكلام الذي اعترضت عليه لنرى هل كان يتكلم عن " المسيح لم يكن موجودا " أم عن " الإسم " تعالى :

قال :



> *لان يسوع المسيح ليس هو اسم الله الازلى
> يسوع المسيح هو اسم الكلمة الابن الممسوح
> فكيف سيعلن الله الازلى نفسه باسما له اخذه فى تجسده؟؟؟؟؟؟*



إذن ماذا الذي كان في تجسده ؟ هل وجود الكلمة الأزلي ؟ ام اسمه " يسوع المسيح " ؟

لا مفر 



> واستشهادي بكلامك لأن قلت: ما نطق به المسيح ( ذكرتَ المسيح مش الابن) سواء عندما كان:


ما هو المسيح! لاني بتكلم في عام 2012 فالله هو المسيح ، فلو قلت المسيح فهذا لانه الله ، ولو قلت الله فهذا لأنه هنا المسيح!

لكن لم اقل ان " اسم " المسيح كان قبل تجسده ، فكلامي أدق من أن تفهمه ...



> أ. على الأرض بجسده. (وهذا لا أعنيه)


كيف لا تعنيه والإسم لم يكن إلا عندما تانس لنا ؟



> ب. أو قبل ما يتجسد. (وهذا ما أعنيه، وهي نقطتي، فأنت أثبت وجود المسيح قبل تجسده، ولم تقل ما تدعيه الآن: الابن)



هذا لجهلك ، اعذرني ، فسأعطيك مثالا فربما لا تفهم الا به : نفترض ان الرئيس الحالي المصري هو حسني مبارك ، فعندما اقول ان " الرئيس " كان في عام 40 في مدرسة كذا وكان له صديق اسمه كذا ، فهل هذا يعني انه " كان رئيسا " في هذه الفترة ؟ أم ان هذا الذي هو معروف الآن بإسم " الرئيس " كان وكان وكان قبلما يطلق عليه لقب "الرئيس " ؟

قليل من التفكير يكفيك ،، كلامي عن وجود المسيح لأنه هو الله الكلمة فهو أزلي ، لكن ليس عن " الإسم " أكررها ؟




> نعم، ارجع لنصوص الكتاب المقدس، ولقانون الإيمان، ولتعليقك بالأعلى.


رجعت إليهم جميعا ولم اجد نصا يقول أن " إسم " يسوع المسيح كان موجودا قبل التأنس ، فهلا دللتنا على هذا ؟



> ويكفي أن اعيد نصا واحدا لا أومن به البتة لكنك تومن به بالكلية :
> Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.


يا محمد والمصحف افهم :  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد. ،،، جميل ؟

اين قال النص :  *إسم* يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.


منتظرك...



> اسم العلم هو الاسم الشخصي، personal name
> واسم الجنس هو Generic name.


هو انت مش شايف السؤال ؟

شوف انا قلت اية :



> * ما موقع هذه الجملة من الإعراب ؟*





> كلمة ثيئوس هذه التي قصدت به سؤالي، والتي لم تجاوبها العضوة، فقلت هناك قصة مختلفة، فادعيت انت أنه لا اختلاف!



بالطبع لاني عندما اثبت هذا وضعت التأكيد من كلامك ولونته ( اتمنى ان ترى الألوان ) ..




> معك حق في أن قولي على شئ "مردود" لابد يكون مقرونا بدليل، لذلك انا لم   أكتبه في موضوعي، إلا بعد ما وجدت ردود حضرتك بعدت بي عن موضوعي، بالإضافة   إلى قولي بجانب كلمة "مردود"  :  "انا هو". القول دا برأيي-سواء أنا صح او خاطئ- لا يعد فصل الخطاب لأنه مردود.


ما هو انا هاعيد لك كلامي تاني :

* يا عزيزي ، مردود دي تقولها لما تتحاور فيه وتثبتها إن استطعت أما الكلام المرسل فلا قيمة له ..

*


> وأيضا معك حق في أني لا وزن لي عن هذه الأرض سواء خارج المنتدى أو بداخله،   فقط قبولي ورفضي هو لما يُطرح في الحوار الذي هو بيني وبينك!.


ولا هذا ايضا!
انت لست ندا ، لانك مسلم! وفوق هذا وذاك انك تجهل ابسط الأساليب العلمية...



> وعن نقطة 2 : أرجوا إنك تعيد قرائة مشاركاتي الأخيرة، وتعرف لماذا أنا سألت: أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله ".



نكرر :

*اما عن ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، فها انا اقولها ، ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، تفضل بعبادتي ، وانحني لي ...

*


> وإن كان سؤالك-المكرر- *فأنا لسة ما رددت!* انظر ردي بالآخر..



سنرى ..



> أولا: هو ادّعاء لم يقله المسيح. بل هو ادّعاء في كتاب يؤمن به أنس أن   المسيح قالها ولا دليل لهم. فالمسيح ابن عليه السلام برئ، براء مما تقولون.



أرأيت أنك أفلست ؟



> ثانيا: المسيحي- بوجه عام- يريد أن يأت لمسلم بكتاب لا يومن به، ويقول هذا   الكتاب هو قول المسيح، وهو يقول المسيح هو الله.. فآمن يا رجل! بماذا ؟ :



مممم! يا رجل ، ادخل نام واصحى فايق احسن! اية اللي بتكتبه دا ؟

هو مين اللي جاي لمين ؟ مش انت اللي جاي لنا في منتدانا وبتسألنا ؟ انت مش عارف انت اللي جاي ولا احنا ؟ معذور!

واية علاقة انك بتؤمن به ولا لأ ؟ لا قيمة لهذا! نحن نؤمن به ونحن نحاورك بما نؤمن به نحن ورأيك لا قيمة له!
بل والأكثر من هذا أنك لا تؤمن حتى بكلام المسيح الذي تطلبه!



> 1. المسيح قال أنا الله.
> 2. المسيح هو الله.
> 3. الكتاب المقدس هو قول المسيح.




صدقت..



> أنت الآن أعطني سببا منطقيا يجعل المسلم يقبل كلامك ؟!


لا قيمة للمسلم عندي أصلا في قبوله او رفضه لكلامي! فغالية المسلمين لا يعرفون اي شيء حتى في كتابهم! فكم وكم في كتابنا!



> والله كل ما يتضح من كالم هو الكذب، حتى أنت لا تحسن الكذب، فلم تحضر نصا   للمسيح يتكلم فيه، ولكنك أحضرت نصوصا لبول ولماثيو ولجون...الخ وقت المسيح   قالها، أتعرف!
> إلى الله المشتكى.


مسلسلات عربية!



> أحسن صيغة السؤال يا رجل! ما معنى ( هذا هو ذاك ذاك) ؟


ألا تعرف عن ماذا تسأل ؟
هذا هو المسيح وذاك هو ثيؤوس حسب كلامك

اكرر لك السؤال مع الإيضاح ، 
*1. إن قال الكتاب المقدس : المسيح هو الله ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟*



> وعن جوابي : لا.



يعني لما يكون :

الطرف الأيمن = الطرف الايسر 

هذا لا يعني أن :

الطرف الأيسر = الطرف الأيمن ،،، ممتاز يا مسلم ، فلتنعم بعقلك ...



> هناك نصوص تصف يسوع ب" ثيئوس" لكن هذا لا يعني أن يسوع هو" ثيوس الحق"، اظنني أجبتك !



1. انت كان طلبك عن ثيؤوس..
2. كيف سنعرف علميا وعمليا انه هو الحق!



> هات لي كلام المسيح الذي كتبه الرسل.


كل الكتاب المقدس ..



> قاله يوحنا، وليس المسيح.


قاله المسيح وكتبه يوحنا بالوحي لأن الوحي هو " كلام الله " والمسيح هو الله ..


> قاله يوحنا النبي، ودونه يوحنا.



قاله المسيح وكتبه يوحنا بالوحي لأن الوحي هو " كلام الله " والمسيح هو الله ..



> وتؤمن ان نص:
> Joh 1:42  فجاء به إلى يسوع. فنظر إليه يسوع وقال: «أنت سمعان بن يونا. أنت تدعى صفا» (الذي تفسيره: بطرس).
> قاله يسوع ودونه يوحنا..



قاله المسيح وكتبه يوحنا بالوحي لأن الوحي هو " كلام الله " والمسيح هو الله ..



> هات لي ما قال يسوع يا رجل.


كل هذا


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> أشكرك، وهذا-أي استكمال الحوار- ما أريده أيضا وأحب، فأرجو أن تتجاوز عن زلاتي التي ممكن أن تنهي هذا الحوار من جهتكم!


سأحاول ولكن عليك بعدم تكرارها والتزام العلمية ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 فبراير 2012)

مُحمد قال:


> أشكرك، وهذا-أي استكمال الحوار- ما أريده أيضا وأحب، فأرجو أن تتجاوز عن زلاتي التي ممكن أن تنهي هذا الحوار من جهتكم!
> سأعود إن شاء الله لاحقا فالآن صلاة ليل وبعدها صلاة الصبح.


 
مجرد نصيحة:

5* ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع، لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم *

*6 **وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.*


متابع للحوار


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 فبراير 2012)

آسف للتدخل فى الحوار
عندى نقطة تعليق صغيرة فى حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح فى عيد التجديد 
قبل أن أثيرها ، أثبت مسلمة قد لانختلف عليها وهى
عداوة اليهود للسيد المسيح لاتخفى لقارئ العهد الجديد ومايستتبع ذلك من محاولة اصطيادهم بعض الكلمات للنيل منه حينا ، ولصد الناس عن دعوته أحيانا أخرى
إذا فليقود بعض الكتبة والفريسيون حملة منظمة للإطاحة بدعوة يسوع
أو قد فعلوها ؟
نعم !
الم يقولوا ( هذا يجدف ) متى 9/ 3

و ( إن معه بلعزبول ) مرقس 3 / 22

بل ( بك شيطان ) يو 7 / 20

ألم يفتروا
بأن ( شهادتك ليست حقا ) يو 8 / 13

وأن ( هذا الإنسان ليس من الله ) يو 9 / 16

وبأنه ( فاعل شر ) يو 18 /30

فإن كان كذلك فى زعمهم

فإنه ( يفسد الأمة ) لوقا 23 / 2

هذا رجسهم وزعمهم على يسوع
والحاصل 
أنهم كاذبون مفترون
إذا لما يقولوا للسيد المسيح
( لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف ، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها )
فهى كذلك تصب فى نفس الحملة
والحاصل كذلك 
أنهم ..............


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (6 فبراير 2012)

أخ محمد أو "عبيد" في منتديات الحق والضلال....بعدك ما كملت نقاش مع الأخت الحسناء السورية صرت ناشر الموضوع هو كمان..عموماً شكراً للأخوان والرب يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> عندى نقطة تعليق صغيرة فى حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح فى عيد التجديد
> قبل أن أثيرها ، أثبت مسلمة قد لانختلف عليها وهى
> عداوة اليهود للسيد المسيح لاتخفى لقارئ  العهد الجديد ومايستتبع ذلك من محاولة اصطيادهم بعض الكلمات للنيل منه  حينا ، ولصد الناس عن دعوته أحيانا أخرى
> إذا فليقود بعض الكتبة والفريسيون حملة منظمة للإطاحة بدعوة يسوع
> أو قد فعلوها ؟



*Update Update Update Update Update

*الكلام دا قديم جدا وكنت بدرسه مثلا من حوالي 10 سنين كاملة!




> الم يقولوا ( هذا يجدف ) متى 9/ 3


 
هنا ، بالنسبة لهم كان هذا تجديف لكنهم شهدوا كرد فعل صحيح لقول المسيح. فلا تخلط بين رد الفعل الصحيح وبين عدم إيمانهم به.



> و ( إن معه بلعزبول ) مرقس 3 / 22


 هذا لم يكن رد فعل لقول، بل تبريرا منهم للقوة الخارقة هذه. فلا تخلط.


> بل ( بك شيطان ) يو 7 / 20


 
هنا عدم فهم للقتل نفسه. وهذا ثابت.



> ألم يفتروا بأن ( شهادتك ليست حقا ) يو 8 / 13


 هذا رايهم حسب الفكر اليهودي ( لازم رجلين ) والمسيح رد عليهم الكلام حرفيا وكمل معهم، فلا تخلط.


> وأن ( هذا الإنسان ليس من الله ) يو 9 / 16


 هذا رأي واضح وواضح سببه وواضح ان الإنجيلي قال  " وكان بينهم انشقاق. " فرجاء عدم الخلط.


> وبأنه ( فاعل شر ) يو 18 /30


 هذا رأي يروه صحيحا لأنه لانهم يروه مجدف ، فهذا ضدك وليس معك.


> فإن كان كذلك فى زعمهم


 ممم..


> فإنه ( يفسد الأمة ) لوقا 23 / 2


شهادة ضدك تماماً فأنهم هنا ربطوا هذا القول بأنه هو المسيح الملك، فإن كان الكتاب المقدس يثبت انه هو المسيح في مواضع عديدة جدا، فهذا يعني انه الإله الحقيقي..


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> إذا لما يقولوا للسيد المسيح
> ( لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف ، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها )
> فهى كذلك تصب فى نفس الحملة


جملة اية ؟
انت لا تفرق بين الرأي ورد الفعل والرفض!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جملة اية ؟
> انت لا تفرق بين الرأي ورد الفعل والرفض!


 

يقصد حملة عداء اليهود...وهو بالتاكيد قد "خلط" الاوراق كما اوضحتم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2012)

اصديق/ محمد
ياريت تقراء الكتاب المقدس وسوف تعرف الحيقة كاملة وسوف تؤمن بيسوع المسيح اتمنى ان يلمس الرب قلبك


----------



## Son Ava Karas (6 فبراير 2012)

> لمتخصصي علم اللاهوت بالمنتدى .. لي سؤالين فضلا تقريبا هم أساس الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي ..


مش محتاج متخصصين


> لو كان الله -سبحانه وتعالى- هو يسوع المسيح :
> 
> 1. أين قال الله θεος - الساكن في السموات منذ الأزل- بالكتاب المقدس : أنا يسوع المسيح ؟
> 
> ...


*
** "فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو" (يوحنا8: 28).*
*في (رؤيا 16:22) يقول *أنا         يسوع*, أنا أصل وذرية داود كوكب         الصبح المنير*
*ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع  المسيح  هو رب لمجد الله الآب" (فيليبي 6: 2-11).*




> *2. أين قال يسوع المسيح : أنا الله θεος ؟
> وأنا أقصد الدقة بسؤالي.
> المسيح بالكتاب قال ( أنا هو، أنا نور العالم، أنا الطريق والحق  والحياة..الخ) وهي كلها لها تأويلات .. لكن أظن لم يثت أن المسيح قال (انا  الله او إله) ولو قال فأين!
> 
> ...



*"أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك وأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب ونوراً للأمم" (اشعياء42: 6).*

*في (رؤيا 16:22) يقول *أنا         يسوع*, أنا أصل وذرية داود كوكب         الصبح المنير*


*
انتم شهودي يقول الرب  وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو. قبلي لم يصور  اله وبعدي لا يكون. أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص" (اشعياء43: 10).
 "فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو" (يوحنا8: 28).
*
*  (الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد**  يو 18:3)*

*فى ( مت  16:16-18) (فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي  فاجاب  يسوع و قال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا ان لحما و دما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي  الذي في السماوات  و انا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس و على هذه الصخرة ابني  كنيستي و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ) *


----------



## مُحمد (7 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله



Molka Molkan قال:


> اليس الآب هو الله ؟ والمسيح قال انا والآب واحد ؟ إذن المسيح قال " انا والله واحد " ..



هي دي المشكلة، الآب هو الله، والآب ليس هو المسيح يقينا من كلامك لاحقا:


> طيب هو في حد بيقول ان المسيح هو الآب !؟ ما احنا عارفين دا!
> المسيح آخر عن الآب والآب آخر عن الإبن! اية الجديد !!
> هو انت لسة ملاحظ الموضوع دا في 2012 ؟


ومع ذلك تقول أنت: المسيح هو الله! سنعود لها بإذن الله..
وعن النقطة الأساسية في ردي على أوريجانس انا لم أتجاهلها، وأنت لم تردها،  بل وقعت في مشكلة. ونقطتي ما زالت في نفس المشاركة أتركها للقارئ وللعضو  المعنيّ بها.



> لما واحد يقول 1+1 = كام ؟ اكيد 2 يبقى مافيش استنتاج!


خطأ، 1+1+1 = 3 ، وأيضا 1+1= 1
الثالوث هو عقيدتك فلا تنسل منها.



> ومين اللي هايتناول ؟ انت هاتفسر بمزاجك ؟ ( شكلك مش هاتكمل معانا ) ..
> رأيك ؟ ما علاقة رأيك بالموضوع ؟ ومن انت حتى يكون لك رأي ؟


انا أقول رأيي بما وافق الكتاب المقدس، وأحتفظ بباقي رأيي بما لا يوافقه.  فأنت لكي تضرب برأيي عرض الحائط يجب عليك أن تفعل نفس الشئ بالنصوص التي  أستشهد بها.



> سمعت انسان غبي جدا اسمه محمود داود قال نفس هذه العبارة الغبية جدا!
> 
> لماذا يقول المسيح انا هو الآب ؟ الآب أقنوم ، الإبن اقنوم ، يشتركان في  ذات الجوهر الواحد إذن فهما واحد في الجوهر لكن ليس الإبن هو الآب! فكلامك  انت الذي سقط


عسى سبك للأخ المسلم يكون حسنات في ميزانه.. وأذكرك إن السب مشكلة تمنعك من دخول الملكوت:
1Co 6:10  ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله.
وتوجب لك نار جهنم:
Mat 5:22 ومن قال: يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. والكلمة اليونانية  المترجمة لأحمق (موروس G3474) ومن معانيها: stupid.. فرجاء حاول أن تلتزم  بتعاليم دينك.
ولماذا هي عبارة " غبية" ؟؟
انت قلت الآب هو الله، فمعنى العبارة إذن هو "انا هو الله" فهل هذا غباء من المسيح أن يقوله؟؟
والآن تقول: الاب اقنوم والابن اقنوم يشتركان في ذات الجوهر..
إذا كان الآب هو الله فكيف يصبح الآن أقنوما ؟ هي النقطة الأهم التي قلت نتكلم عنها لاحقا بإذن الله..



> تعالى نشوف السياق..
> 
> اقتباس:
> Joh 10:26  ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم.
> ...


أنا أكرر قولي الثاني، هما واحد فيما قاله المسيح: لا أحد يستطيع أن يخطف  الخراف من يديهما.. ولا قوة في ذا، لأن المسيح حفظ الخراف بفضل الله، اين؟ يقول المسيح(من فمه!) :
Joh 17:11  ولست أنا بعد في العالم وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وأنا آتي إليك. أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن.
Joh 17:12  حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.

أما عن قولك(وهو رأي على مزاجك سواء وُجد في تفاسير أو لا): هما واحد في  القوة. فهو مردود أيضا (بجانب حفظ المسيح لهم باسم الله)، إذا ثبت أن  المسيح لا يساوي الله في القوة، موافق ؟
هما نصان في اصحاح واحد:
Joh 5:19  فقال يسوع لهم: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.

Joh 5:30  أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني.

وتقول أنك أثبت انهما واحد في الجوهر لاستشهادك بدانيال:


> *
> اقتباس:
> فهو لم يقل أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر،
> كذبت ، تعالى نشوف دانيال والاس وهذا من جهلك أنك لا تعلم هذا:
> ...


أولا أسألك: ما هو وزن دانيال والاس في الكتاب المقدس؟
ثانيا انت اخطأت في تظليل رأي دانيال والبعد عن النقطة العلمية في  استشهادك، فالنقطة التي لا يردها أحد هي: "هين" لفظة محايدة مش مذكرة،  وبالتالي هي لا تساند قول المخطئين أن المسيح والآب واحد، شخص واحد، ولكنها  تبين أنهما واحد في "شئ" هذا الشئ برأي ولاس هو الجوهر، وبرأي آخر: الشئ  ليس الجوهر لكنه هو ما قلته أنا وقاله المسيح.
انت لم تثبت انهما واحد في الجوهر باستشهادك، ويلزمك استشهاد من الكتاب المقدس أفضل لتثبت أنهما واحد في الجوهر.


> اقتباس:
> 3. المسيح والآب ليسا واحدا في غير هذه النقطة، ولكن هما اثنان، لقول المسيح :
> *يا  عزيزي ، انا اريد ان تستكمل معنا الحوار لنعلمك كيف يكون الحوار العلمي ،  ولكن لا تفعل مثل هذه الأفعال لكي لا تطرد فالحوار بالادلة وليس بالمزاج ..
> 
> الإبن والآب هما إثنان في الأقنومية ، وواحد في الجوهر ..*


أكرر رغبتي في استكمال الحوار، لكن أوضح أني لم أخطئ، فأنا قلت هما ليسا واحدا والدليل هو  *Joh 8:17-18*
*فأين مزاجي  هنا؟ بل بالدليل. وانت هو المخطئ، قلتَ هما اثنان في الاقنومية وواحد في  الجوهر، وهي عبارة حتى لا توجد بالكتاب المقدس، لكن ربما تجدها بكتب دانيال  ولاس، وهو شخص لا وزن له هنا كما أنه لا وزن لبارت ايرمان.
*



> *ايوة فعلا ، الآب آخر يا محمد ، انت مش مصدقني ؟ آخر !
> اخر في الأقنوم وواحد في الجوهر كما قال المسيح له كل المجد إلهك ومخلصك ..
> *


هذا تقرير منك على فكرة ضدك بالكلية، سنعود لها.
والمسيح هو إلهك أنت ومخلصك انت، هذه عقيدتي فقد كفرت به إلها ومخلصا، كما  أني أعيد: المسيح لم يذكر أنه اله، وأيضا لم يذكر أنه مخلص.


> *بيني  وبينك كدا وقبل ما ارد ،، هو انتوا مابتجددوش كلامكوا ؟ كلامكوا دا قديم  جدا ، جددوا كلامك لأني بحب اضحك كتير عليكم فلازم تجددوا كلامك عشان اضحك  كل مرة *


وانا ذنبي ايه انك عجوز؟



> * 	اقتباس:
> Joh 10:32  فقال يسوع: «أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي - بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟» ..
> Joh 10:34  أجابهم يسوع: «أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة؟
> Joh 10:35  إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب
> ...


*
مش فاهم :closedeye
وهذه ليست علمية، أطلب منك ان تريني أين قال المسيح أنه كلمة الله!
حاول تلتزم بالنص فهذه علمية تطلبها ولا تقدمها.
*****

قلتَ الآب والمسيح كل منهما آخر للثاني، وهما اثنان، وهذا يستحق التعليق،  دون التعليق على كلمتي" جوهر" ، "أقنوم" لأني احب الالتزام بالنص، وهما  غريبتان عن النصوص شيئا كثيرا.
إذا كان الآب هو الله (*Joh 6:27*) وهو وحده إله إسرائيل (*Joh 8:54, *Joh 4:21, Joh 20:17**)، وهو وحده الإله الحقيقي (*Joh 17:3*) ، وهو واحد(*Deu 6:4, Mat 23:9*)، ولا يوجد آخر سواء إله (Deu 4:35)..
وكان يسوع المسيح بجانب الله الآب آخر (*Joh 5:31-37*)، وثان (*Joh 8:17-18*)، وبجانبه أيضا يكون ليس وحده(*Joh 8:16, 29, Joh 16:32 *)، 
إذا كان كل ذا، فكيف تقول الآن المسيح هو الله ؟!
والله إني كفرت به لإيماني بالقرآن، ولو لم أقرأ القرآن وقرأت الكتاب  المقدس لكفرت به إلها أيضا، فما لك لا تعطي مجدا للرب وتعطيه لإنسان ؟
انقد هذه النقطة، وإن كانت صغيرة عليك فانقضها ولا تبالي.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2012)

*انا مش هعلق على اى كلام لانى كلام لا يرتقى اصلا للمناقشة اللاهوتية
الكلمة اللى قراتها وحابب اعلق عليها هى الجملة دى
*


> *مش فاهم :closedeye
> وهذه ليست علمية، أطلب منك ان تريني أين قال المسيح أنه كلمة الله!*


* 
طبعا دا جهل فاحش باللاهوت اليوحناوى لا يقوله سوى المسلمين 
لان المسيح حينما كان يستعلن عن الحق او الطريق او الكلمة كان يستعلنها استعلان شخصى
بمعنى انه كان يستعلن ان الحق هو الذى يحرر وفى نفس الوقت يقدم الحق انه هو نفسه الحق (انا هو الحق )
وكان يستعلن الطريق للحياة الابدية ونفس الوقت يقدم ذاته بانه الطريق الوحيد للاب ( انا هو الطريق )

وكان يستعلن كلمة الحياة الذى تثبت فى المؤمنين وفى نفس الوقت قدم نفسه بانه كلمة الاب 
المسيح لم يجرد اى مفهوم الهى عن نطاقه الشخصى بل قدم الحقائق الالهية بانها بتتدور حول شخص 
الحق  يحرر .....وهو الحق
طريق الابدية........هو الطرق
كلمة الله ..........وهو كلمة الاب 

هذا ما قاله اللاهوتى العظيم الاب متى المسكين بفكره اللاهوتى الجبار فى تفسير انجيل يوحنا
كل الحقائق الالهية فى اللاهوت اليوحناوى اعطيت فى اطار شخص المسيح وليس منفصلا عنها
فهو الحق الذى يحرر وهو الطرق للاب وهو الكلمة الذى يثبت فينا
*






*النقطة التانية الىل عايز اعلق وهو جهل الجاهل محمود داود
اللى بينطق بزبالات لاهوتية مضحكة
وهو ان المسيح مقلش انا هو الاب 
طبعا ان سمعه احد من اللاهوتين مش عارف رد فعله عليه هيكون ايه 
فكيف يقول الابن انه هو الاب؟؟؟؟؟
واللاهوت المسيحى كله قائم على التميز بين الاب وكلمته
فان كان الاب هو الكلمة فلا يوجد ثالوث ولا يوجد اى شئ 
لذا كان المسيح دقيقا حينما قال انا والاب واحد واستخدم كلمة واحدة فى حالة محايدة لئلا يفهم انهم شخص واحد لا تمايز بينهم 
 ويعجبنى جدا هذة الكليمات الساذجة*


> انت قلت الآب هو الله، فمعنى العبارة إذن هو "انا هو الله" فهل هذا غباء من المسيح أن يقوله؟؟
> والآن تقول: الاب اقنوم والابن اقنوم يشتركان في ذات الجوهر..
> إذا كان الآب هو الله فكيف يصبح الآن أقنوما ؟ هي النقطة الأهم التي قلت نتكلم عنها لاحقا بإذن الله..


*فلكى يدافع عن جهل صديقه الفاشل لا يعرف ان قول المسيح انا هو الاب خطأ لاهوتى لا يقع فيه اطفال مدارس الاحد
وما العجب فنفس الجاهل ضحك على المسلمين وقالهم ان قول توما ليسوع ربى والهى ربى هنا تفسيره يا معلم وخلط هذا الجاهل بين لفط راباى اللفظة السامية بمعنى معلم ولفظة كريوس اليونانى بمعنى الرب
عادى كله عند المسلمين صابون
اما عن كون كيف يكون الاب هو الله وفى نفس الوقت اقنوم 
فدا ايضا جهل لان الاقنوم لا يعنى جزاءا من الله 
فالاب ليس جزءا وكذلك الابن والروح
الاقنومية هى علاقة كل منهم بالاخر 
وليس على تجزءة الله
فالاب سمى ابا لانه ولد الكلمة والكلمة سمى ابنا لانه مولودا والروح سمى روحا لانه له الانبثاق
وكل منهم هو جوهر الله الكلى اب وابن وروح 
الاقنومية على علاقتهم ببعض فى داخل كيان وذات الله الواحد
وكل منهم هو الله بكامل جوهره وملء لاهوته من حيث الجوهرية *

*الباقى اسيبه لمولكا ......*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2012)

> كرر رغبتي في استكمال الحوار، لكن أوضح أني لم أخطئ، فأنا قلت هما ليسا واحدا والدليل هو *Joh 8:17-18*
> *فأين  مزاجي  هنا؟ بل بالدليل. وانت هو المخطئ، قلتَ هما اثنان في الاقنومية  وواحد في  الجوهر، وهي عبارة حتى لا توجد بالكتاب المقدس، لكن ربما تجدها  بكتب دانيال  ولاس، وهو شخص لا وزن له هنا كما أنه لا وزن لبارت ايرمان.*


*حقا لا يوجد ان الابن رسم اقنوم الاب؟؟؟؟؟*
*الم يقل الرسول بولس عن الابن بهاء مجده ورسم اقنومه(هيبوستاسيس)
مقولة المسيح فى انجيل يوحنا 
**8:                  17 و ايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق *
*8:                  18 انا هو الشاهد لنفسي و يشهد لي الاب الذي ارسلني 
*
*تؤكد كلامنا كلية بان الابن متميز تميزا كليا عن الاب*
*كما قال يوحنا فى بدء انجيله ان الكلمة كان عند الله 
*
*ومعية الكلمة لله الاب وشكرته الازلةي معه توضح ان الابن متميز عن الاب فى اقنومه وليس فى جوهره*
*
*
*فرجاء كفوا عن الجهل ولو قليلا 
*
*فمركز الكلمة بالنسبة لابيه هى مركز بنوية الكلمة لله بالجنس (مونوجنيس هيوس )*
*ابنا وحيد الجنس 
*




*تكلم يسوع عن الاب انه اخر لانه فعلا اخر ككلمته المتميز عنه فى اقنومه 
*
*وتكلم يسوع عن ابيه انه منه خرج وانه واحد معه لانه معه من قبل انشاء الخليقة لانه واحد معه ومن جنسه 
*
*
*
* 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

*



			هي دي المشكلة، الآب هو الله، والآب ليس هو المسيح يقينا من كلامك لاحقا:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة مش هو مش محتاج تفكرني هو انا انكرت عشان تفكرني! 

اليس الآب هو الله ( من حيث الجوهر ) ؟ والمسيح قال " أنا والآب واحد " ؟ إذن فقد قال " انا والله واحد " ..

ممتاز..



			ومع ذلك تقول أنت: المسيح هو الله! سنعود لها بإذن الله..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا انا مابقولش!
كونك مش فاهم دا شيء يخصك لكن انا مابقولش ، انا بعلن عن حقيقة!

واية موضوع انك ستعود إليها ؟ امال انت هاتعمل اية في الموضوع اصلا؟ 




			وعن النقطة الأساسية في ردي على أوريجانس انا لم أتجاهلها، وأنت لم تردها،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ارد اية ؟ بتتكلم عن اية ؟
انت قول لي انت عايزني ارد على اية وهو لو صح اوعدك انك مش هاتعرف تثبت عكس كلامي...




			بل وقعت في مشكلة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واو!!!!
نفس النغمة التي أتيت بها لتقول أن الدكتور يوحنا أخطأ في قانون الإيمان وانت لا تعرف أي شيء حتى في تكوينه!

قليل من الحياء يكفيك..



			ونقطتي ما زالت في نفس المشاركة أتركها للقارئ وللعضو  المعنيّ بها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نقطة اية ؟




			خطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سؤال : 1+1 لا تسأوي 2 ؟




			خطأ، 1+1+1 = 3 ، وأيضا 1+1= 1
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الأولى صحيحة حسابيا ولو قلنا 1 + 1 + 1 = 1 صحيحة منطقياً 

والثانية صحيحة منطقياً ، لكنك قلت على 1+ 1 = 2 انها خطأ!




			الثالوث هو عقيدتك فلا تنسل منها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انسل منها!! 

انت مش فاهم حتى كلامي ؟
كلامي يعني ان انا بقول اللي واضح مش بتكلم أصلا في المعادلة عن الثالوث!!!

يعني ولا فاهم قانون الإيمان ولا فاهم كلامي ؟ امال بتفهم في اية بس؟




			انا أقول رأيي بما وافق الكتاب المقدس،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ومن سيحدد الموافقة للكتاب المقدس ؟ أأنت الذي لا تفهم كلامي ولا تفهم المزمور ؟

أنت لا قيمك لك ولا لتفسيرك ، وارجو ان تستمر معانا ولا تفتعل ما قد على اساسه تكون مطروداً...



			وأحتفظ بباقي رأيي بما لا يوافقه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ منطقي بليغ وبالغ! إذ ان الفيصل هو الذي سيحدد ان رأيك موافق من عدمه! فمن الذي سيحدد!




			فأنت لكي تضرب برأيي عرض الحائط يجب عليك أن تفعل نفس الشئ بالنصوص التي  أستشهد بها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ ، النصوص المقدسة موجودة  وفكرك الخاص مدهوس ( وربما معك ) فرأيك لا قيمة له في اي شيء...




			عسى سبك للأخ المسلم يكون حسنات في ميزانه.. وأذكرك إن السب مشكلة تمنعك من دخول الملكوت:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا السب سيمنعني ولكن اين هو ؟!!

محمود داؤود فعلا غبي ، هذه صفة ، مثل أي صفة له!




			فرجاء حاول أن تلتزم  بتعاليم دينك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما انا ملتزم اهو وبقول الحق..




			ولماذا هي عبارة " غبية" ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لانها غبية 




			انت قلت الآب هو الله، فمعنى العبارة إذن هو "انا هو الله" فهل هذا غباء من المسيح أن يقوله؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، غباء منك هذه المرة ، الآب هو الله كجوهر والمسيح هو الله كجوهر ، ولكن الآب ليس هو الإبن كأقنوم!




			والآن تقول: الاب اقنوم والابن اقنوم يشتركان في ذات الجوهر..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة ، في مشكلة ؟




			إذا كان الآب هو الله فكيف يصبح الآن أقنوما ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الآب لم يصبح أقنوما ، فهو دوما جوهره الله وأقنومه خاص ( الآب ) ..


اية مشكلتك ؟




			هي النقطة الأهم التي قلت نتكلم عنها لاحقا بإذن الله..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
وياريتك اتكلمت ، انت سألت!




			أنا أكرر قولي الثاني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قولك لا قيمة له ، وإن كررت تفسير خاص سأطلب حذفه ثم إيقاف عضويتك فلا وقت لدينا لتعليم من لا يريد العلام.





			هما واحد فيما قاله المسيح: لا أحد يستطيع أن يخطف  الخراف من يديهما..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذه هى القدرة : " لا يقدر " ....





			ولا قوة في ذا،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا دا رأيك ورأيك لا قيمة له.




			لأن المسيح حفظ الخراف بفضل الله، اين؟ يقول المسيح(من فمه!) :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا فهو الله المتجسد ، أنا والآب واحد ..




			Joh 17:11  ولست أنا بعد في العالم وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وأنا آتي إليك. أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دليل يدينك ولأنك لا تفهم الكلام تستمر في الأدلة التي تدينك ، هنا يقول للآب ماذا ؟ " أحفظهم " ، ماذا قال في النص المقدس التالي مباشرة :

** Joh 17:12  حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.


مشكور 




			أما عن قولك(وهو رأي على مزاجك سواء وُجد في تفاسير أو لا): هما واحد في  القوة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ليس قولي بل قول الكتاب المقدس هنا " لا يقدر " ..

واما عن قولك " وهو رأي على مزاجك سواء وُجد في تفاسير أو لا " فأقول لك :

1. انا من حقي كمسيحي ان افر كتابي المقدس بما لا يخالفه ولا التقليد المقدس
2. كونك ترفض التفاسير فكلامك أيضا من قبله مرفوض فتخيل انك انت الذي لا تزن مثقال ذرة تراب ترفض كلام الآباء والعلماء فكيف أقبل كلامك وانت فيه تجهل معناه ؟




			فهو مردود أيضا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تأكد يا عزيزي ، لا يوجد مسلم واحد يستطيع ان يرد قول لي!




			إذا ثبت أن  المسيح لا يساوي الله في القوة،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اناو الآب واحد : تعني أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر لأن الإبن الوحيد الجنس هو في جوهر الآب ، فكيف تفصل بينهم !؟

**



			Joh 5:19  فقال يسوع لهم: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل ، الإبن لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه شيء لأنه ليس من نفسه بل هو الكائن في حضن الآب فكيف يكون في حضن الآب وفي جوهر واحد ويعمل من نفسه شيء؟!

ألا يوجد أدلة جديدة ؟




			Joh 5:30  أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني.*


*

نفس الكلام بالإضافة إلى ان الكلام عن الدينونة والله ليس ظالم في دينونته..




مافيش ادلة تاني ؟




			وتقول أنك أثبت انهما واحد في الجوهر لاستشهادك بدانيال:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، انا استشهد من باب التفضل وتعليمك فقط، وليس للإثبات ، فهذه معلومات قديمة نعرفها.




			أولا أسألك: ما هو وزن دانيال والاس في الكتاب المقدس؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أعلى من وزنك 




			ثانيا انت اخطأت في تظليل رأي دانيال والبعد عن النقطة العلمية في  استشهادك،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، عيب لما تقول لمولكا " أخطأت " عيب..

بس حلو اوي النقطة العلمية دي ، على اساس انه بيقول كلام نقاط منه علمية ونقاط اخرى غير علمية، ممتاز يا مسلم ، ربنا يكمل عقولكم أو ياخدها ويدكوا واحدة تانية ..




			فالنقطة التي لا يردها أحد هي: "هين" لفظة محايدة مش مذكرة،  وبالتالي هي لا تساند قول المخطئين أن المسيح والآب واحد، شخص واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا مش مذكرة لانها لو مذكرة هاتكون تعني ان الآب والإبن واحد في الأقنوم ولذلك قال والاس :

**The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person,

**انت ماقراتش كلامه ؟

ولكنهما واحد في الجوهر :

**but essential unity (unity of essence).

**



			ولكنها  تبين أنهما واحد في "شئ" هذا الشئ برأي ولاس هو الجوهر،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أفدت عدالة المحكمة مع انه ليس رأياً ..




			وبرأي آخر:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

آخر مين ؟




			انت لم تثبت انهما واحد في الجوهر باستشهادك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل تم :

**but essential unity (unity of essence).

**



			ويلزمك استشهاد من الكتاب المقدس أفضل لتثبت أنهما واحد في الجوهر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اان اثبت من الكتاب المقدس ( اليوناني ).




			أكرر رغبتي في استكمال الحوار، لكن أوضح أني لم أخطئ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رغبتك يجب ان تتقيد بالقوانين في المنتدى والقوانين تمنعك من التفسير الشخصي وهذا سيعرضك للطرد وانا اريدك معنا ، فلا تفعل هذا رجاءً ..



			فأنا قلت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا قيمة لقولك ..




			هما ليسا واحدا والدليل هو Joh 8:17-18

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا ما نعرفه واكدته أنا ، انهما ليسا واحدا في الأقنوم ولكن في الجوهر ، فهذه هى عقيدتنا التي تثبتها الآن ، هل تفهم عن ماذا نتكلم ؟




فأين مزاجي  هنا؟ بل بالدليل. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مزاجك هو عرض تفسيرك للنص والدليل ( غير السابق ) لا يقول ماتقله انت بل يؤكد كلامي!




وانت هو المخطئ

أنقر للتوسيع...

غير منطقي ان يقول مسلم لمولكا : انت مخطيء! فأنت اقل من فهم كلامي - كما رأينا - فضلا عن نقده!




 قلتَ هما اثنان في الاقنومية وواحد في  الجوهر، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اثبت ولم أقل 




وهي عبارة حتى لا توجد بالكتاب المقدس،

أنقر للتوسيع...

من جهلك عزيزي ، فأما عن الأقنومية فراجع النصين المقدسين الذين وضعتهما واما عن الوحدانية في الجوهر فراجع النص محل الحديث ..




لكن ربما تجدها بكتب دانيال  ولاس

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا هى موجودة أيضا في كتاب دانيال والاس الذي يشرح الكتاب المقدس ...

وغيره الكثير ....




 وهو شخص لا وزن له هنا كما أنه لا وزن لبارت ايرمان.

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، الوحيد الذي لا وزن له هنا هو انت ، فحتى ايرمان لا ترقى أنت لتفهم كلامه فضلا عن تقييم عالم مثله! وكله فضلا عن والاس ، فرفضك للدليل سيجعلك تغادر المنتدى مطروداً..




			هذا تقرير منك على فكرة ضدك بالكلية، سنعود لها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كما تعودنا منك ، كلام بلا فعل ولا ادلة وكالعادة بلا قيمة ...




			والمسيح هو إلهك أنت ومخلصك انت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، وايضا الهك ومخلصك انت ... وكل مسلم ...



			هذه عقيدتي فقد كفرت به إلها ومخلصا،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم وستحاسب عنها إن لم تتب ولكن هو الهك ليس بقبولك وليس برفضك ، هو إلهك لأنه هو الإله الوحيد ..




			كما  أني أعيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا قيمة لذكرك فضلا عن إعادتك 




			وانا ذنبي ايه انك عجوز؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا انا في خبرتي كعجوز ، ولكن لماذا هربت من السؤال :

بيني   وبينك كدا وقبل ما ارد ،، هو انتوا مابتجددوش كلامكوا ؟ كلامكوا دا قديم   جدا ، جددوا كلامك لأني بحب اضحك كتير عليكم فلازم تجددوا كلامك عشان اضحك   كل مرة * * 




 مش فاهم :closedeye

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهو انت كنت فهمت اللي فات عشان تقول انك مش فاهم هنا ؟
دي صفة أصيلة فيك ، كما ان صفة الغباء هى في أخيك محمود داود




 وهذه ليست علمية

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزي ، انت غير مؤهل للفهم ، فضلا عن الدراسة فضلا عن التقييم ، فأنت بلا قيمة..





، أطلب منك ان تريني أين قال المسيح أنه كلمة الله!

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الكتاب كلام المسيح ، هل نسيت ؟




 حاول تلتزم بالنص فهذه علمية تطلبها ولا تقدمها.

أنقر للتوسيع...

على العكس ، فانا اطلبها واقدمها واتمسك بها بل وايضا اتمسك بالنصوص المقدسة التي تأتي بها لأنها تدينك 




 قلتَ الآب والمسيح كل منهما آخر للثاني، وهما اثنان، وهذا يستحق التعليق،   دون التعليق على كلمتي" جوهر" ، "أقنوم" لأني احب الالتزام بالنص، وهما   غريبتان عن النصوص شيئا كثيرا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا وسهلا ..




إذا كان الآب هو الله (Joh 6:27)

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا كما المسيح وأيضاً لأنه الإبن الوحيد الجنس الموجود في حضن الآب ..





وهو وحده إله إسرائيل (Joh 8:54,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *Joh 4:21, Joh 20:17*


*


لم يوجد في أي هذه النصوص أن الآب وحده إله إسرائيل ... هذا للجدل ، لكن الإبن في حضن الآب إذن فالآب ( في حضنه الإبن ) هو إله اسرائيل .. ممتاز.




وهو وحده الإله الحقيقي (Joh 17:3)

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع وهل تجد إلها الا واحد ( الآب والإبن والروح القدس ) ..




وهو واحد(Deu 6:4, Mat 23:9)

أنقر للتوسيع...

قديمة.




 ولا يوجد آخر سواء إله (Deu 4:35)..

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا لا يوجد آخر عن جوهر الآب إله. صدقت..



الآن كل ما قلته بشأن الآب أنت قلته بشأن الإبن ، لأن الآب طالما انه هو الآب فهو آب لأن في حضنه الإبن ، وبالتالي فكل كلامك عن الآب الذي في حضنه الإبن يسوع المسيح ..


نشكرك بشدة...




وكان يسوع المسيح بجانب الله الآب آخر (Joh 5:31-37)،

أنقر للتوسيع...

الإبن ليس بجانب الآب بل هو في حضنه وفي يمينه فهو آخر عن الأقنوم وواحد في الجوهر كما أثبتنا ...




 وثان (Joh 8:17-18)

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا في الأقنوم..




 وبجانبه أيضا يكون ليس وحده(Joh 8:16, 29, Joh 16:32 )، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل كيف يكون الإبن الوحيد الجنس الكائن في حضن الآب وحده.. 




 إذا كان كل ذا، فكيف تقول الآن المسيح هو الله ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اقول وفقا لكل ذا ، فكيف تقول انه وفقا لكل هذا انه ليس الله ؟




والله  إني كفرت به لإيماني بالقرآن، ولو لم أقرأ القرآن وقرأت الكتاب  المقدس  لكفرت به إلها أيضا، فما لك لا تعطي مجدا للرب وتعطيه لإنسان ؟
انقد هذه النقطة، وإن كانت صغيرة عليك فانقضها ولا تبالي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

اليوم هو الثلاثاء ، مازال هناك أيام للتدريب على خطبة الجمعة القادمة :w00t:



دمت ، وتذكر ، اي كلمة ستقولها عليك بالتفسير المسيحي الآبائي عليها ....


*​


----------



## مُحمد (7 فبراير 2012)

> أين دعي " الإبن " أنه " يسوع المسيح " منذ الأزل ؟
> اين قال قانون الإيمان ان اللاهوت قبل التجسد كان اسمه " يسوع المسيح " ؟
> النص المقدس لم يقل أن " إسم " يسوع المسيح كان موجودا قبل التجسد ، بل أن " المسيح " نفسه كان موجودا ، وهذا معروف إذ ان الكلمة ، في تجسده المسيح يسوع ، أزلي!
> ما المشكلة هنا ؟
> ...



السؤال الأول يجاب بنصوص كثيرة، منها:
Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
يقول "يسوع المسيح" هذا هو ما يعنيني هنا، الدقة في التعبير اللاهوتي، وأنت تهرب من النص إلى وتقول لم يذكر "اسم"، وما الفرق يا مولكا؟ أليس يسوع المسيح هو الاسم!!
يعلق عليه جون ويسلي:
Heb 13:8  Men may die; but Jesus Christ, yea, and his gospel, is the same from everlasting to everlasting.
وبالطبع يمكنك رفض جون ويسلي، هذا حقك : )
Joh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
فهو-يسوع- كائن قبل ان يكون إبراهيم.
لكن أقول : ارفض هذا كما تحب، أنا مسلم، هل عليّ أن أثبت أن المسيح أزليّ ؟ هذا هو العجب العجاب، وهزلت حقا!
أقبل نقطتك إذن، وهي أن اسم يسوع لم يوجد منذ الأزل، لكن احذر ماذا! أنت نقضت عقيدتك، لأن أسماء الله وصفاته أزلية، وإذا كان المسيح اسم لله فلابد ان يكون ازليا.. وأنت ترفض أزليته، فرفضت ألوهيته، احسنت يا مولكا.



> نكرر :
> اما عن ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، فها انا اقولها ، ايغو ايمي هو ثيؤوس ، تفضل بعبادتي ، وانحني لي ...


أنت قلتها، وهي لا تعني عندي انك إله حق، ولكن المهم هنا: أسألك أنت تحضر مثلها على لسان المسيح. هذا هو سؤالي منذ البدء ما أكلمك به!



> اكرر لك السؤال مع الإيضاح ،
> 1. إن قال الكتاب المقدس : المسيح هو الله ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟
> اقتباس:
> وعن جوابي : لا.
> ...


اسمحلي أوضح شيئا عن احد الأطراف، وهو طرف المسيح، سواء كان الأيمن أو الأيسر:
أنت تقول الطرف الأيمن-مثلا- : هو = ثيئوس(الطرف الأيسر). لأن الأيمن وُصف بــ ثيئوس ، لذا الأيمن هو الأيسر.
طب ما رأيك أن نرى طرفا آخر يشبه الأيمن؟
Psa 82:6  (81:6) ἐγὼ εἶπα Θεοί ἐστε
2Co 4:4  ἐν οἷς ὁ θεὸς τοῦ αἰῶνος
هيا يا مسيحي، دع المسلم الذي أخذ ممتاز ولنرى ماذا ستأخذ.. اجتهد،
هل الطرف الأيمن هنا = الأيسر ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

*



			السؤال الأول يجاب بنصوص كثيرة، منها:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ، هات نص واحد بس وانا أرضى بيه..




			Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا علاقة بالنص بسؤالي :
                             أين دعي " الإبن " أنه " يسوع المسيح " منذ الأزل ؟




			وما الفرق يا مولكا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لست مسؤولا عن جهلك عزيزي ، طالما تحاور فلابد أن تكون تفهم على الأقل الأسئلة ..




			أليس يسوع المسيح هو الاسم!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد ،  لكن اين قال النص أن إسم " يسوع المسيح " كان موجودا منذ الازل كإسم ؟

لماذا لا ترد ؟




			يعلق عليه جون ويسلي:
Heb 13:8  Men may die; but Jesus Christ, yea, and his gospel, is the same from everlasting to everlasting

أنقر للتوسيع...

نفس كلام النص !
 ما الجديد ؟




			وبالطبع يمكنك رفض جون ويسلي، هذا حقك : )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مولكا ينتظر منك دليلاً 




			Joh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
فهو-يسوع- كائن قبل ان يكون إبراهيم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح ، إذ انه الله ، لكن  سؤالي لم تجبه ، أين تكلم المسيح عن أن اسم " يسوع المسيح " كان أسمه "  كإسم " للـ " إبن " منذ الأزل ؟




			لكن أقول : ا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قولك لا قيمة له..





			وهي أن اسم يسوع لم يوجد منذ الأزل،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**شكرا لإعترافك بفشلك ...




			لكن احذر ماذا! أنت نقضت عقيدتك، لأن أسماء الله وصفاته أزلية، وإذا  كان  المسيح اسم لله فلابد ان يكون ازليا.. وأنت ترفض أزليته، فرفضت  ألوهيته،  احسنت يا مولكا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
مازالت الجمعة في إنتظارك لإلقاء الخطبة فلما العجلة ؟




			أنت قلتها، وهي لا تعني عندي انك إله حق،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وما قيمتك ؟

ما الذي يمكنني أن اقوله لكي تسجد لي وتعبدني ؟




			ولكن المهم هنا: أسألك أنت تحضر مثلها على لسان المسيح. هذا هو  سؤالي منذ البدء ما أكلمك به!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يااااه ، انت مش متابع الحوار ولا اية  ؟




			اسمحلي أوضح شيئا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني بعد لما هاتوضح هاتجاوب ولا مش هاتجاوب  ؟

طيب تعالى نشوف انت قلت اية ونشوف فين الجواب :




			اسمحلي أوضح شيئا عن احد الأطراف، وهو طرف المسيح، سواء كان الأيمن أو الأيسر:
أنت تقول الطرف الأيمن-مثلا- : هو = ثيئوس(الطرف الأيسر). لأن الأيمن وُصف بــ ثيئوس ، لذا الأيمن هو الأيسر.
طب ما رأيك أن نرى طرفا آخر يشبه الأيمن؟
Psa 82:6  (81:6) ἐγὼ εἶπα Θεοί ἐστε
2Co 4:4  ἐν οἷς ὁ θεὸς τοῦ αἰῶνος
هيا يا مسيحي، دع المسلم الذي أخذ ممتاز ولنرى ماذا ستأخذ.. اجتهد،
هل الطرف الأيمن هنا = الأيسر ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فين هنا الجواب ؟ يا  عزيزي ، التشتيت لا يمكن أن يحدث مع مولكا! كونك لا تعرفني هذا يخصك،  فالتشتيت محال معي :



			اكرر لك السؤال مع الإيضاح ،
1. إن قال الكتاب المقدس : المسيح هو الله ، أو العكس ، فيكون احدهما هو الآخر ؟




			وعن جوابي : لا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني لما يكون :
الطرف الأيمن = الطرف الايسر
هذا لا يعني أن :
الطرف الأيسر = الطرف الأيمن ،،، ممتاز يا مسلم ، فلتنعم بعقلك ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل ستجب ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

ارجو التعليق :



> 1. انت كان طلبك عن ثيؤوس..
> 2. كيف سنعرف علميا وعمليا انه هو الحق!


----------



## مُحمد (7 فبراير 2012)

أفضل التعليق على آخر مشاركات لك بم أنك هنا الآن، وإن شاء الله لي تعليق على المشاركات السابقة:


> *اقتباس:
> اسمحلي أوضح شيئا عن احد الأطراف، وهو طرف المسيح، سواء كان الأيمن أو الأيسر:
> أنت تقول الطرف الأيمن-مثلا- : هو = ثيئوس(الطرف الأيسر). لأن الأيمن وُصف بــ ثيئوس ، لذا الأيمن هو الأيسر.
> طب ما رأيك أن نرى طرفا آخر يشبه الأيمن؟
> ...



كان لك سؤالين، أجبت واحدا ونسيت الآن وهما:
أين دعي " الإبن " أنه " يسوع المسيح " منذ الأزل ؟
اين قال قانون الإيمان ان اللاهوت قبل التجسد كان اسمه " يسوع المسيح " ؟
لكنك رفضت إجابتي، وقلت في نص العبرانيين: بولس قصد الابن وليس"يسوع المسيح" مع ان بولس لم يذكر الابن ولكن ذكر "يسوع المسيح".. فأنت الآن تريد إجابة أخرى، نوعا ما حرفية، تقول: اين الابن دُعي يسوع المسيح منذ الأزل.. حرفية تشبه الحرفية التي من اجلها فتحت موضوعي فلم أجد إجابة واحدة..
وعندما علقت أنا على نقطة أخرى لك وهي الطرف الايمن والايسر تجاهلت تعليقي وقلت : لا تشتت!
إذا كنت تريد مني ان اجاوبك على نقطة واحدة فقط، فماذا أفعل بالباقي ؟
**
وانت مع إصرارك على رفضك إجابتي تقع في مشكلة لاهوتية، فإن لم يكن الاسم أزليا، فهو ليس اسما لله لأن أسماء الله أزلية، لماذا ترفض هذا وتقول هو راديو ؟! علق عليه فضلا فأنا أكره الراديو وأي صوت قد يشتت حوارنا.
**

وعن الطرفين:  أرجو منك التعليق على نسبة كلمة ثيوس إلى غير الله ، مثل نص المزمور وغيره، 
هل وصف غير الله بأنه ثيوس يعني ان الطرف الأيمن(البشري الموصوف بثيوس) = الطرف الأيسر (ثيوس الحق) ؟؟
**


> ارجو التعليق :
> 
> اقتباس:
> 1. انت كان طلبك عن ثيؤوس..
> 2. كيف سنعرف علميا وعمليا انه هو الحق!


إن لم أخطئ فهي نقطة متعلقة بإجابتك عن سؤالي السابق.. فأرجوا الرد عليه!


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

*



			أفضل التعليق على آخر مشاركات لك بم أنك هنا الآن، وإن شاء الله لي تعليق على المشاركات السابقة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ياريت تجاوب على اي حاجة.




			أين دعي " الإبن " أنه " يسوع المسيح " منذ الأزل ؟
اين قال قانون الإيمان ان اللاهوت قبل التجسد كان اسمه " يسوع المسيح " ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صراحة دول مش السؤالين الأساسيين! دول ظهروا في الحوار نفسه لكن السؤالين الأوليين لم تجبهما...

** 			  			#6

**



			وقلت في نص العبرانيين:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل يمكن ان توفر على نفسك عناء " نسب الكلام لي " وتأتي بكلامي من إقتباس حرفي ؟ لأني في الحقيقي لا أثق بك ثواء علميا أو فهما لكلامي فلا أستأمنك على فهم كلامي ونقله..

سأنتظر النقل الحرفي لكلامي في إقتباس.




			بولس قصد الابن وليس"يسوع المسيح" مع ان بولس لم يذكر الابن ولكن ذكر "يسوع المسيح"..  فأنت الآن تريد إجابة أخرى، نوعا ما حرفية، تقول: اين الابن دُعي يسوع  المسيح منذ الأزل.. حرفية تشبه الحرفية التي من اجلها فتحت موضوعي فلم أجد  إجابة واحدة..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا وسهلا ، هذا الكلام لا يشتتني فكما قلت لك اني أعرف هذه الأساليب وهى قديمة بالية لا تنفع معي.

أين ردك ؟



			وعندما علقت أنا على نقطة أخرى لك وهي الطرف الايمن والايسر تجاهلت تعليقي وقلت : لا تشتت!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، انا لم أتجاهل تعليقك بل تشتيتك.




			إذا كنت تريد مني ان اجاوبك على نقطة واحدة فقط، فماذا أفعل بالباقي ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد باقي لك إلا وقد رردت عليه وانت تشتت..


سأنتظر منك جواب سؤالي ( لو لديك رقم معين للتكرار تريدني أن اكرره لك دفعة واحدة لتفهم ان هذا سؤال وعليك الرد عليه ، فقل لي هذا الرقم لأكرر لك دفعة واحدة وتفهم ان هذا سؤال وتجب )..




			وانت مع إصرارك على رفضك إجابتي تقع في مشكلة لاهوتية، فإن لم يكن الاسم  أزليا، فهو ليس اسما لله لأن أسماء الله أزلية، لماذا ترفض هذا وتقول هو  راديو ؟! علق عليه فضلا فأنا أكره الراديو وأي صوت قد يشتت حوارنا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجع تعليقي على مثل هذه الجملة ، فاليوم أصبح الأربعاء ولم تحن خطبة الجمعة بعد.




			وعن الطرفين:  أرجو منك التعليق على نسبة كلمة ثيوس إلى غير الله ، مثل نص المزمور وغيره،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رجاء مرفوض لانه تشتيت.




			هل وصف غير الله بأنه ثيوس يعني ان الطرف الأيمن(البشري الموصوف بثيوس) = الطرف الأيسر (ثيوس الحق) ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سألتك سؤالا ولم ترد عليه بل وضعت كلاما ولم ترد عليه أملا في أن يتم تشتيتي وهذا محال، فهل ستجب ؟




			إن لم أخطئ فهي نقطة متعلقة بإجابتك عن سؤالي السابق.. فأرجوا الرد عليه!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نكرر :




			ارجو التعليق :

1. انت كان طلبك عن ثيؤوس..
2. كيف سنعرف علميا وعمليا انه هو الحق!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2012)

نكتفي بالأجوبة المقدمة وننهي الحوار بسبب تعدي صاحب الموضوع المستمر على الإيمان المسيحي بألفاظ سوقية شوارعية تدل على اصله وأخلاقه الواطئة المتوارثة عن محمد.


----------



## apostle.paul (8 فبراير 2012)

> السؤال الأول يجاب بنصوص كثيرة، منها:
> Heb 13:8  يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد.
> يقول "يسوع المسيح" هذا هو ما يعنيني هنا، الدقة في التعبير اللاهوتي، وأنت  تهرب من النص إلى وتقول لم يذكر "اسم"، وما الفرق يا مولكا؟ أليس يسوع  المسيح هو الاسم!!


*الدقة فى التعبير اللاهوتى؟؟؟
والمتكلم مسلم
طيب ماحنا عارفين ان يسوع هو هو الامس واليوم والى الابد 
نحن نتكلم اليوم عن يسوع الذى ظهر لنا بكونه نفس الشخص الكائن فى ذات الله منذ الازمنة الازلية لاننا نؤمن بمسيح واحد وابن واحد ورب واحد بلا افتراق
لكن هل شخص الكلمة عرف قبل تجسده باسم يسوع المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟
الان نتكلم عن شخص الكلمة المتجسد انه يسوع
لكن قبل ظهوره كيف يتكلم الكلمة ويعلن عن ذاته باسما قد صار له ف الجسد؟؟؟؟؟
*


> Joh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
> فهو-يسوع- كائن قبل ان يكون إبراهيم.
> لكن أقول : ارفض هذا كما تحب، أنا مسلم، هل عليّ أن أثبت أن المسيح أزليّ ؟ هذا هو العجب العجاب، وهزلت حقا!
> أقبل نقطتك إذن، وهي أن اسم يسوع لم يوجد منذ الأزل، لكن احذر ماذا! أنت  نقضت عقيدتك، لأن أسماء الله وصفاته أزلية، وإذا كان المسيح اسم لله فلابد  ان يكون ازليا.. وأنت ترفض أزليته، فرفضت ألوهيته، احسنت يا مولكا.


*هو للاسف اتطرد لان الكلام دا ميعديش كدا مرور الكرام
اولا الازلية لا يتصف بها سوى الكيان الالهى ولا شئ اخر يتصف بالازلية سوى ذات الله 
والمفاجاة اللى انت تكاد انك تكون اول مرة تسمع عنها ان الله لا اسم له 
فلانه ازلى فلا يرتبط باى شئ زمنى 
وتعبير يهوه ليس اسما اكثر من انه تعبير عن الكيونة الذاتية لله استخدمه لكى يعبر عن نفسه للشعب 

فمن الخطأ اللاهوتى ان تنسب لاى شئ انه ازلى سوى ذات الله فقط

وهناك فرق بين ازلية الكلمة كاقنوم فى ذات الله الازلى وهذا لا يقبل الجدال
وبين مسمى الكلمة المتأنس يسوع المسيح 
هذا الاسم قد صار له لما صار مسيحا يحمل طبيعتنا 
ياريت تقرا وتتعلم
*


> أنت قلتها، وهي لا تعني عندي انك إله حق، ولكن المهم هنا: أسألك أنت تحضر  مثلها على لسان المسيح. هذا هو سؤالي منذ البدء ما أكلمك به!


*تم اثباتها بكل الاشكال وارجوكوا كفوا عن الجدل البيزنطى 
1-المسيح اعلن عن ربوبيته(ان كنت انا الرب والمعلم )
2-عن بنوته لله بالجنس (الابن الوحيد الجنس)
3-عن كينونته السرمدية(انا كائن)
4-الوهيته لنا (اكون له الها )

**كل واحدة من هذة الالفاظ لا تقبل النقد  بالاضافة لنصوص الوهية الكلمة ومساوته التامة لله الاب بالاضافة لتعليم رسوله وتلاميذه عن شخص الكلمة الالهى 

ولا اعرف كيف جمع المختل رسولك بين الفكر الابيونى اللى رفض وجود للمسيح سابق لوجوده على الارض
وبين تسمية المسيح بقلب كلمة الله
انه المختل رسولك الذى يسرق من اى مكان ويخرج لنا بازبل لاهوت عرفته البشرية
شخص لا وجود له قبل ميلاده
وفى نفس الوقت هو كلمة الاله 
حرامى ساذج .......

*


----------

